# Circuito transmisor de AM



## Blauered (Ene 3, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo registrado, pero tengo un tiempo que sigo éste foro, en especial ésta sección.
No sé si sea correcto postear éste circuito, más como viene sin restricciones en la WEB, espero y no tener dificultad:

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/downloads/manuals/AM1C.pdf

Se trata de un transmisor de AM, que recientemente he "descubierto" googleando un poco.
Es curioso, viene el diagrama y hasta el impreso con todo el material y una descripción de como montarlo.

El detalle es que lo he hecho tal y como viene ahí, vean la imágen aquí adjunta o en el link que dejé arriba) por lo menos el PCB, pero me fué imposible conseguir algunos materiales y decidí hacerle unas adaptaciones algo más asequibles  
==Indagar los datos de la bobina osciladora (oscillator coil) que allí viene especificada no fue posible (número de vueltas, tipo de bobina, etc) así que como alternativa usé una de un radio portátil, la de color rojo que por lo general se marca precisamente como AM OSC (Osciladora para el AM), que vienen en una cajita de aluminio cuadrada. Tienen dos patitas en un extremo y tres en el otro, yo conseguí que trabajara por el lado de las tres patitas, dejando libre la patita de enmedio y sin usar las otras dos.
==El Choke de RF lo hice bobinando 20 vueltas con alambre magneto (esmaltado) de calibre 22 sobre el núcleo de ferrita el cual obtive de la misma radio (la hice guiándome con la ilustración, realmente no tengo método). Descubrí ayer  que en las fuentes de poder de las PC's vienen unas bien parecidas, talvez y funcionen.
==Por la salida de radiofrecuencia viene una bobina de 10 o 15 mH, la cual casualmente encontré en una autoradio, pero si hay forma de hacerla caseramente (ya que en los comercios es muy difícil encontrar) x fa pasen el tip.


Y bien 
¿Que opinan?

Yo lo monté y anda por el rededor de los 1000 KHz, muy estable, pero la modulación es algo pobre.
Ya como es mi costumbre, lo estoy modificando y tal parece que hay buenos resultados.

Soy un mero aficionado, y una ayudita de expertos me vendría bien 

Saluts!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 6, 2007)

Es muy interesante el circuito. He hecho varios prototipos con circuitos publicados aquí y el tema de radiofrecuencia no es lo mio. En uno de los prototipos, me cubria toda la banda de onda media, aquel invento esparcía modulacion en todo el ancho de banda. Tras unas modificaciones, fue aun peor. El sonido entraba en un equipo de musica que estaba en stand by a cinco metros del circuito en prueba. No he conseguido centrar la modulación en un punto. Voy a probar este circuito tuyo ya que tengo mucha curiosidad de ver como funcionan los aparatos de onda media, ya que nunca nadie habla de alcance, calidad, estabilidad. Que alcance en metros tiene ese circuito que publicas? 10 mts? Saludos amigo


----------



## Blauered (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, que bueno que te interese. Yo en lo particular sólo batallé con el material, por eso le hice las adaptaciones que menciono.
Y bueno, sobre su alcance, ronda a  los 15 Mts.
No me tomó mucho eso de sintonizarlo, aunque bueno, estoy probandole hacer unas modificaciones, ya que la calidad de audio es algo pobre.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 27, 2007)

Lo estoy probando, mañana colgaré las fotos de la pbc. Imagino que los Transistores 2N3904 deben ser esos mismos, por su pequeño voltaje. Estoy probandolo con transistores bc547C y la respuesta es bastante fiable. He logrado alcances de 1 Km efectivo, y eso que todos los bobinados han sido adaptados de viejos tv o radios y los transistores no son los mas adecuados.

En breve recibiré los transistores y podré hacer un diagnostico definitivo. La calidad de audio es bastante pobre, pero teniendo en cuenta que es om, no es algo imprescindible ya que peca de sonido bastante agudo.

Algo mas, hay que bobinar correctamente ya que de lo contrario es imposible concentrar la frecuencia de emision y se dispersa mucha potencia en varios puntos.

También he comprobado que por un lado del buffer de salida llega la señal de 1 Mhz, y por el otro el audio, desacoplado por una bobina, y los transistores finales mezclan estas señales creando la onda modulada. Tendremos que intentar aumentar esa señal portadora mediante otro transistor y creo que así conseguiremos mas salida. No creo que sea muy difícil, y así podremos conseguir 5 o 6 Wrms de salida y este kit pasará a ser algo útil. Saludos loboazul.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 28, 2007)

Por cierto, se me olvidaba. Si alguien sabe como realizar una antena que sea efectiva para estas frecuencias estariamos muy agradecidos. He leido en foros que la polarizacion de la antena es vertical, ya que es una frecuencia muy baja. Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 2, 2007)

Aqui os pongo unas imagenes del proyecto.

He realizado el modulador tal cual viene en el archivo. Para aumentar la potencia he utilizado un transistor a la salida de antena a modo de amplificador lineal. La fuente de alimentación la he ubicado en el mismo circuito, y un 7815 estabiliza la tensión en la entrada de todo el proceso, y así mediante un típico transformador inservible de 17v AC de un viejo skanner tenemos la parte de alimentación perfectamente cubierta.
El resultado es una modulación mas intensa.

Curiosamente el transistor 2n3904 en la etapa lineal  se satura y no modula correctamente. Un bc549C ha funcionado perfectamente.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 4, 2007)

Tras varias pruebas con varios transistores en la etapa de potencia final, hemos conseguido 4 Wpp.

Originariamente este kit proporciona 100mw. Al aumentar la potencia, aumenta la saturación. Al no disponer de una antena acorde a la frecuencia el circuito se vuelve muy inestable.  Respecto al alcance estamos hablando de 30 Mts. efectivos con 100mw, y una antena con cable de 3 mts y un sonido tipico de onda media con tendencia a agudo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 27, 2007)

Aquí les pongo el video en youtube del pequeño proyecto, un saludo 

YouTube - transmisor om didactico


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 26, 2007)

Pues siguiendo con los inventos he fabricado este lineal. Curiosamente funciona increiblemente.

El consumo del transistor final es de 0.60A, y apenas se calienta cuando le cargamos la antena.
Es crucial la toma de tierra. Sin ella, se sobrecalientan los transistores, apenas emite con saturación y no tiene apenas alcance. Los bobinados deben soportar la cc. que por ellos debe pasar, y  sobre ferrita. Calculo que la potencia del invento andará sobre los 30Wrms efectivos en antena, y de buen seguro debe ser fácil aumentar mas, con un buen transistor y mas voltaje.

En las pruebas finales que he hecho, me he sorprendido. Un gran avance para mi, muy dedicado siempre a la audiofrecuencia.


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 6, 2007)

Siguiendo con los inventos, he testeado con un transistor mosfet 2sk135. Utilizando la señal de salida del pequeño amplificador directamente a la entrada puerta, source a la masa y a la patilla drenaje, desacoplada a través de un transformador al positivo. Una pequeña resistencia entre drenaje y puerta de 1K para polarizar el transistor y .... sorprendente. Alimentado a 50V, un consumo variable según la carga de la antena, y lo mejor, un alcance de 20KM a la redonda. Como antena, ante la imposibilidad de ubicar la cantidad de metros que debiera, he utilizado los tendederos de casa.


En la entrada del transformador hay que entrar con la potencia de un amplificador de al menos 20W, para que haya una buena modulación, y, claro está, el pequeño emisor que antes usabamos para entrar sonido, solo sirve como generador de señal de rf.

Ante este avance, estaría encantado si alguien me pudiese ayudar a fabricar un oscilador PLL o uno a cristal para excitar el invento con una frecuencia estable al 100%.  Estaría perfecto ajustado a 1478 Khz, ya que en este punto del dial en mi zona no hay ningún emisor.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 13, 2008)

yo realicé el circuito excitador sin el esquematico, cloné la PBC y funcionó perfectamente.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Feb 13, 2008)

quee tecnideso
esos no son 50 metros ademas ese transmisor el alcanze es pobre por que maneja transistores de muy baja potencia no creo que le halla dado 50m


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 27, 2008)

Mira, al final la experiencia de alcance del transmisor fué:

Alimentado a 15V, unos 160 mA de consumo, con una antena de 100 cm, en alcance, 100mts.. sin paredes, unos 50 con obstaculos.

Alimentado a 15V, con los tendederos de mi casa, (unos 100 Mts. de alambre de tendedero de ropa) unos 300mts.

NO REALIZAR MODIFICACIONES EN EL CIRCUITO, NI DE UBICACIÓN DE COMPONENTES,

Digo esto por experiencia ya que realicé una pbc mas pequeña y no funcionó.

EL AMPLI LINEAL

Luego realicé un lineal, con un MOSFET 2SK135, encapsulado TO3, debidamente refrigerado, con 80V de alimentación en el transistor final:

Consumo: 1,5Amperes a 80V
Con los tendederos, unos 100 Mts. de alambre, obtuve 10 Km de alcance efectivo. 

La forma de realizar el lineal fué, desacoplar la alimentación a través de un bobinado, polarizar el transistor con una resistencia de 1K, 1W entre la patilla gain y source, sendos condensadores cerámicos 103 en la entrada y en la salida del lineal, todo ello ubicado en la salida del kit de este foro.

Para saber si el lineal está modulando perfectamente, al quitar la alimentación del transmisor  y no debe haber consumo en la parte de los 80V.

Otro método es utilizar una pequeña lámpara de 24V/0.1Amp. en la salida del condensador 103 del lineal. Cuando tocamos el otro polo de la lámpara haciendole masa, deberá lucir. En los 100 Mts. de alambre de la antena, mediante este sistema deberá lucir, menos cuanto más alejado del transmisor.

Tener especial cuidado con la salida del lineal, ya que provoca quemaduras, sobretodo cuando no está la antena, cosa peligrosa puesto que se sobrecarga el transistor.


----------



## djchinomix (Feb 28, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.
Para tecnicdeso:
en la pagina 1 de este tema posteaste un lineal de 30 w aprox. con unos transistores tip35 y bd243. tengo los transistores, los condensadores y la resistencia pero no e podido calcular la bobina, cual es su diametro, numero de vueltas y grosor del alambre.

Muchos saludos...gracias


----------



## El nombre (Feb 28, 2008)

tienes el diametro. Con:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculo-bobinas-11558/

puedes calcular las vueltas o modificarla entera

Bon profit y cuenta como ha ido


----------



## djchinomix (Feb 29, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.
no tengo ningun dato de la bobina solo que es de 270 uH o mH, el la imagen no se distingue bien, ojala tecnicdeso lo sepa por que el subio el lineal al foro, esta en la pagina 1.
saludos...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 2, 2008)

Será de 270 uH, pero puede ser de hasta 50 ya que este bobinado lo saqué de un antiguo lineal de 27. Igual funcionó, ya que este bobinado tiene la misión de evitar la deriva de pulsos de rf a la línea de alimentación.

Una cosa. En estos circuitos los bobinados suelen ser con nucleo de ferrita.

Recordad que el programa publicado mas arriba es para cálculo de bobinados de nucleo de aire.

Saludos.


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 11, 2008)

el juego de los capacitores c9..c16....es cruzial a la hora de montar este circuito ya que no es necesario colocarlos todos esto depende de la frecuencia que deseas transmitir...esto se explica mejor en el manual de ramsey....AM1....yo lo hice funcionar entre de los 1000 y 1200 khz...parta ser exactos en 1050khz.....con una distancia aceptable considerando las malas condisiones del clima y el lugar de trabajo.....


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola xroyecax, menos mal alguien hizo este circuito, ya que todos los que inician este proyecto nunca terminan de realizarlo o no nos dan su experiencia, quedando todo en agua de borrajas.

Yo lo hice funcionar alrededor de 1400-1550, es donde me funcionó mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 16, 2008)

...hola tecnicdeso.....queria preguntarte si tuviste algunos problemas con los transistores.......ya que se me calientan mucho cuando aumento el volumen con el trimpot.......


----------



## Sfinge (Mar 18, 2008)

royeca es mi compañero y ambos estamos realizando el proyecto, nos funciona en los 660-680 KHz pero siempre el problema que tenemos es que el audio es pobre o se escucha un poco distorsionado y ademas tenemos problemas con la antena porq necesitamos una para transmision am y un buen acople y no sabemos si usar una VLF o para bajas frecuencias o algo asi, pero lo bueno es que ya transmitimos por lo menos unos 10 a 15 metros


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 24, 2008)

hey aqui les pongo el video de nuestra practica con sfinge.....es el de amarillo...los demas son unos amigos que nos ayudaron para el video...
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola amigo XROYECAX, muy bien, conseguiste que te funcione, pero ten en cuenta que este pequeño transmisor funciona mejor con un tramo de 1 mt. de cable como antena. Te recuerdo que para realizar un lineal amplficador, utilices un mosfet de la frecuencia adecuada. Saludos.


----------



## XroyECAX (Mar 25, 2008)

gracias....tecnicdeso.......estaba pensando en un MAR 3...para el amp-rf...es un transistor de potencia....que tal si lo chequeas....http://minicircuits.com/pdfs/MAR-3+.pdf.....muchos saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 28, 2008)

Para modular en AM y en Onda Media siempre hay que modular en el paso final por que si no ,siempre se sale con señal distorsionada o pobre. Si queréis más potencia entonces le aplicáis un lineal, pero según las legislaciones de muchos países esta prohibido salir con una determinada potencia en Onda Media o AM (no se la que sera para cada País).
Antonio


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 7, 2008)

aqui les va el diagrama de este transmisor


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 8, 2008)

Como vereis en el diagrama se modula en la toma de corriente del paso final, por un transistor que varia el voltaje según se habla, haciendo que la tensión suba y baje con la modulación
Antonio


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 11, 2008)

le conecte a este transmisor un mixer y se escucho un mejor sonido aunque no lo suficiente de lo que esperaba, luego le puse aproximadamente 1 mt de alambre de tendero y se escuho mejor, lo unico extraño es que en el fondo de la musica se escucha un sonido extraño y ademas quisiera mejorar la calidad del sonido pero no se como hacerlo, por ultimo, cuando me situo por ejemplo en una frecuencia por ejemplo 1000 KHz a los minutos se mueve a unos cuantos KHz mas, es decir que despues de unos minutos se pasa a 1050KHz, entonces no se como solucionar el problema, no se si es el oscilador local, o el amplificador de potencia que posee dicho transmisor, vere que le puedo hacer de mas y mas adelante les menciono la experiencia, espero tambien que alguien pueda solucionarme o ayudar a solucionarme el problema.

SALUDOS!


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2008)

Sfinge dijo:
			
		

> le conecte a este transmisor un mixer y se escuho un mejor sonido aunque no lo suficinte de lo que esperaba, luego le puse aproximadamente 1 mt de alambre de tendero y se escuho mejor, lo unico extraño es que en el fondo de la musica se escucha un sonido extraño y ademas quisiera mejorar la calidad del sonido pero no se como hacerlo, por ultimo, cuando me situo por ejemplo en una frecuencia por ejemplo 1000 KHz a los minutos se mueve a unos cuantos KHz mas, es decir que despues de unos minutos se pasa a 1050KHz, entonces no se como solucionar el problema, no se si es el oscilador local, o el amplificador de potencia que posee dicho transmisor, vere que le puedo hacer de mas y mas adelante les menciono la experiencia, espero tambien que alguien pueda solucionarme o ayudar a solucionarme el problema.
> 
> SALUDOS!



La frecuencia se corre por diferentes razones, estabilidad absoluta es imposible que logres a menos que uses PLL (el sistema PLL ya requiere cierto conocimiento), lo mejor que puedes hacer es colocar sobre la bobina osciladora y sus componentes asociados cera de vela, para que queden absolutamente inmoviles.

Si los transmisores de AM y FM fueran tan simples de hacer todo el mundo tendría una estación.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 11, 2008)

tienes mucha razon a eso dano, y en relacion con la antena, al igual, necesito una que sea para dicha frecuencia, pero a penas con una alambre de tendedero pudimos hacer una, quisiera saber como hacer una o los calculos, o si los calculos de fm son los mismos de am


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 14, 2008)

Bueno gente, ya estamos aquí de nuevo con novedades. Esta vez vamos a utilizar el Kit RAMSEY como oscilador en AM Banda comercial.

Les pongo las notas del diagrama del circuito que he realizado y funciona perfectamente.

La calidad de audio mejora mucho si modulamos externamente mediante un transformador, sin utilizar la parte de audio del kit ramsey, aparte de obtener muchos mas watts en antena sin sobrecargar el circuito.







La lampara de test, 24V 25W, debe lucir a plena potencia alimentando el lineal a 40V. Esto significa que el kit funciona perfectamente. Cuando conectemos la antena, la lampara puede servir para comprobar la potencia de salida, simplemente pulsando el pulsador.


Analizando el circuito, por una parte, el kit ramsey nos proporciona una oscilacion a través del condensador 103 en la entrada GATE del transistor MOSFET. Por su parte, la oscilación amplificada sale por la patilla DRAIN a través del 103 de salida, en la que le proporcionamos DC mas la modulación del amplificador externo de audio.

Les dejo unas muestras de audio obtenidas a 2 Km del centro emisor, en la frecuencia 810 Khz.

El kit ramsey ofrece su mejor respuesta en 11,8V, y el transistor mosfet, a 60Volt. nos ofrece unos 60Wats en antena, que en mi caso utilicé unos 100 Mts. de alambre, que son los tendederos de mi casa... a 30 Mts. de altitud, y sin una buena puesta a tierra.


----------



## XroyECAX (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola.......por aqui ando otra vez.......y quiero consultarte algo tecnicdeso.......de cuanto es el diametro y el calibre de las bobinas que utilizaste en el amplificador lineal....ya que estuve charlando con un tecnico que se especializa en fabricarlas y me pidio esos datos.......

hey me parece muy interesante el nuevo diagrama que has publicado al rato y me animo a hacerlo........
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2008)

Esas bobinas componen un transformador 1:1, este tipo de transformadores es muy dificil de armar, ya que al trabajar con audio debe ser lineal.
Estos transformadores talvez encuentres  alguno en algun video o televisión media antigua, que lo use en la parte de audio


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 14, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.
esta super bueno el lineal de tecnicdeso, el audio es excelente.
funcionara poniendole un transistor de potencia como un 2n3055, tip35c o bd243c.
saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 15, 2008)

No utilices transistores que tengan frecuencia inferior a 1 Mhz. No te funcionará, además como puedes ver, el transistor es mosfet. Los bipolares no funcionan tan bien.

Respecto al transformador, no desespereis, he utilizado un viejo transformador de 125V/220V a  35-0-35. El secundario 35-0  y el primario, por donde ingreso al audio, 0-125. Funciona perfectamente.

Mas o menos con unos 10W de audio es suficiente.

Las bobinas no son algo crítico. Un transformador sirve. También  podemos utilizar un generador de onda en lugar del kit ramsey. Si es pll, tanto mejor... con una pequeña señal a la frecuencia deseada estaremos en antena.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 15, 2008)

royeca se referia al otro lineal, solamente necesito saber el diametro del nucleo, si es de ferrita, el numero de vueltas, y el calibre del alambre, espero que me puedas ayudar con ello.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 15, 2008)

Ok, en mis pruebas utilicé un nucleo de ferrita tipo carrete, de 12 mm de grosor, con 30 vueltas de cable de 0.3mm. Es suficiente. Saludos.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 15, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias tecnicdeso, con royeca emplearemos el lineal, haremos pruebas y pronto te informaciónrmaremos sobre los resultados.
Ademas agrego que si alguien tiene la idea de una buena antena me la pase para poder emplearla.
Saludos


----------



## XroyECAX (Abr 16, 2008)

hey tecnicdeso....muchas gracias despues publicaremos nuestros avances.......


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 17, 2008)

Ok amigos... de todos modos, si quereis avanzar, probablemente necesiteis una antena bastante mas larga... Unos tendederos de ropa de alambre os serían de gran ayuda. Yo estoy preparando un Balun para esta frecuencia, pero no hay nada práctico en esta frecuencia, así que deberé estudiarlo, calcularlo y testearlo personalmente... ya os cuento como va el tema.

En verano haré una prueba con una antena bien calculada, un dipolo, en las condiciones que especifican para alcanzar el máximo rendimiento de los 40 o 50W de salida y ver que tal se comportan todos los cachibaches.

Saludos.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 18, 2008)

aca pongo la fotografia de las bobinas que vamos a ocupar para el lineal de AM, son de 270 uH y los transistores bd245c (bd213c) y el TIP35


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 19, 2008)

hola sfinge, despues comenta como te va con el lineal y que alcance obtienes, para haci armarlo porque ya tengo esos transistores.
saludos...


----------



## XroyECAX (Abr 21, 2008)

hey djchinomix y que tal tu......as tenido algunos avances que puedas decir para ayudar o alguna falla que hallas encontrado...poque nos hemos quedado parados con la fuente de 36v con un buen watta-g


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 21, 2008)

No e tenido ningun avance, tambien estoy en eso de la fuente de power. Por eso quiero saber si funciona para conseguirme una.
saludos


----------



## Sfinge (May 15, 2008)

hablando un poco mas sobre la antena, quisiera saber quien me puede asesorar un poco mas con las carta de smith para poder hacer el diseño de la antena y la adaptacion de impedancia, aqui les va la imagen, bibliografia: Electromagnetismo de Hayt.
Espero sirva de algo.


quisiera adjuntar mas información con respecto a la antena, encontre que para Onda Media o AM es mejor una antena llamada Loop, les dejo el link para que la revisen y espero que alguien mas ademas de mi persona la pueda desarrollar y contar cuales fueron sus resultados
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/loop/antena_de_cuadro.htm


----------



## Pepewicki (May 18, 2008)

Para tecnicdeso
Hola e seguido este proyecto desde hace una semana
ya he realizado el quit ramsey
me preguntaba si podias poner el lineal que posteaste pero sin uzar el transformadorel transformador
y una pregunta sobre el primel lineal son necesarios los 36 voltios o desde cuanto puede funcionar elamplificador
de antemano gracias...


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 21, 2008)

Hola pepewicki, si tenes el kit ramsey en marcha, te aconsejo utilices un transistor mosfet para la etapa final. Los transistores bipolares no dan muy buen resultado.

Personalmente utilizo una fuente de alimentación de 36V para el paso final, así obtengo un consumo del amplificador de 3Amperios aproximados, lo que traducido a wats, es aproximadamente 100W en antena.

Si has leido un poco acerca de la modulación en amplitud, verás que se necesita un buen porcentaje de modulación para obtener buena calidad de sonido. Si no utilizas el transformador para audio, no te sonará bien. Utiliza el kit como excitador, y el transformador para modular la señal mediante un amplificador externo.


Ten en cuenta que ese porcentaje es lo importante. El kit ramsey, con el transistor a modo lineal, sin el transformador de audio, apenas proporciona modulación, y esta tiende a atenuarse con la distancia, aparte de dar el sonido muy agudo y mal.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda. Todo lo que voy añadiendo al post es lo que voy encontrando a medida que avanzo en el asunto.

El truco para un buen resultado, transistor MOSFET tipo 2SK134 / 2SK135, (probablemente el 2sk1058 funcione tambien) NPN, con su aleta refrigeradora. Cuando está con la carga apenas se calienta.


----------



## djchinomix (May 21, 2008)

Para tecnicdeso:
Una consulta, referente al lineal con el mosfet. En vez de exitarlo con el kit ramsey se podra hacer con un cristal oscilador de 1 mhz de esos que son de 4 patas (una es +, otra es -, otra antena y la otra gnd si no me equivoco), asi tendria mas estabilidad de frecuencia.
Y lo otro, los condensadores 103 son de 103  pF o 103 nF
Saludos...


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 22, 2008)

Y para desglosar un poco mas la evolución del invento, les dejo unas imágenes descriptivas del proyecto:

Debo decir que como fuente de alimentación para el amplificador utilizo una fuente conmutada de una etapa de potencia de automóvil. Ésta está muy estabilizada y ofrece gran capacidad de carga. Utilizo la suma de +-22V aproximados, con lo cual obtengo 44V muy estabilizados, además de poder utilizar el sistema completo a 12V.

Aquí esta la vista general del proyecto:

Aquí se pueden observar las diferentes partes del emisor:

En la parte baja observamos el KIT RAMSEY.
El transformador modulador, en mi caso, un transformador de 100V a 35-0-35. 
El transistor MOSFET 2SK134 en el centro adherido al armazón de aluminio, sobradamente refrigerado.
La lámpara que me sirve como indicación de potencia en antena. 220V 60W
El bobinado de sintonía de antena en la salida. 12 Espiras de 2,5mm esmaltado sobre un rollo de "papel del culo"  
La fuente de alimentación no es visible porque está inmediatamente abajo del invento.

Podeis observar la lámpara, encendida, está conectada entre la masa y la antena. Cabe decir que solo recibe RF, puesto que está conectada tras el condensador 103 .

Vista general del invento. Frecuencia, consumo a 12V de todo el asunto... 

Como observais, el audio para la modulación lo inserto al transformador modulador en su devanado de 100V. Ofrece unos 16W rms. Este permite reproducir, ecualizar, e insertar audio a través de su entrada line in, interesante utilizarlo como preamplificador indicador corrector.

Las sondas que veis en las imágenes, son del osciloscopio, y el frecuencímetro. Están ubicadas a través de un potenciometro atenuador, así se evitan daños a los instrumentos de medida y entramos en la escala del osciloscopio.

Ahora mismo estoy indagando en una antena dipolo, que estoy posteando en otro hilo, y tambien estoy buscando un espacio donde tenderla y realizar pruebas en condiciones. Ya sabeis que a estas frecuencias hacen falta metros y metros.

Cuando le cargamos con 75 Ohms a la salida del transmisor, el consumo del circuito es de unos 7 amperes, lo cual puede hacer una idea de la potencia que puede proporcionar. Calculo que andaremos por los 70W.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 22, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Para tecnicdeso:
> Una consulta, referente al lineal con el mosfet. En vez de exitarlo con el kit ramsey se podra hacer con un cristal oscilador de 1 mhz de esos que son de 4 patas (una es +, otra es -, otra antena y la otra gnd si no me equivoco), asi tendria mas estabilidad de frecuencia.
> Y lo otro, los condensadores 103 son de 103  pF o 103 nF
> Saludos...



El problema de excitarlo con un oscilador a cristal es la imposibilidad de un posterior ajuste de frecuencia. Lo mejor sería un sencillo PLL. 

También he probado con diferentes sistemas de oscilación, pero el del ramsey es muy estable, dentro de lo experimental.
Los condensadores son 103, o 10000 pf. , o lo que es lo mismo 10 nF.
También pueden utilizar un generador de onda, eso proporciona una estabilidad radical...


----------



## Pepewicki (May 23, 2008)

Hola tecnicdeso e realizado el primel lineal que posteaste
y como dices el audio es bastante pobre
No encuentro el mosfet 2sk134 pero encontre otro
un mosfet 2sk564 si puedes checarlo 
sobre el transformador de audio
tampoco lo localizo me aconsejaron un arreglo de un transformador de 12 voltios
mañana realizare el lineal con esas piezas.

Saludos...


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 23, 2008)

Ok pepe. En principio si te va a funcionar. Piensa que el devanado de 12V deberá tener al menos 4 oHms, para no sobrecargar el amplificador. Recuerda separar los dos bobinados primarios, de forma que queden aislados uno del otro, de lo contrario, verás fuegos artificiales en tu amplificador.

También te aconsejo le ubiques un condensador 103 en paralelo al bobinado de audio, con tal de evitar restos de rf en la entrada del amplificador. Eso son cosas que poco a poco vas a ver.

No he encontrado el pdf del transistor mos que comentas, pero haz pruebas, es la mejor forma de saber si funciona o no.


----------



## Pepewicki (May 25, 2008)

Hola tengo un problema con la fuente
tengo un transformador de 36 voltios a 3 ampers
que me da 40 voltios que rectificados con puente de diodos me da 55 voltios 
al ponerle el 7812  y conectarlo al quit ramsey se cae el voltaje a  800 milivoltios 
estube buscando y se que ese regulador soporta hasta 30 voltios
y un 7824 apenas los 38 voltios
como le ago para reducir el voltaje del transformador?
o que me sugieres.
a y no me funciono con el mosfet 2sk564 
lo  boi a mandar pedir al DF,  pero por lo pronto boi a entregar el trabajo con el otro lineal

SALUDOS.....


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 28, 2008)

Lo mejor será que utilices un transformador adicional y así evitar complicaciones. Reducir el voltaje de 55 a 12V se puede hacer con un transistor y un pequeño zener, pero no te lo aconsejo.

Por la pequeña carga que absorbe el ramsey, con cualquier pequeño transformador te funcionara


----------



## Pepewicki (May 28, 2008)

ok ya solucione el problema le coloque una resistencia antes de los reguladores y me dio una caida de27 volts y el regulador 7824 junto  con el 7812 y ya no se cae el voltaje
muchas gracias por tus aportes de vaerdad que fueron de gran ayuda..


----------



## Sfinge (Jun 19, 2008)

bueno pues logramos conseguir una antena que se supone que es receptora, pero no importo eso y probamos y gracias a Dios los resultados fueron un exito o por lo menos mas de lo que nosotros esperabamos transmitimos con el kit ramsey sin ninguna alteracion al circuito aproximadamente un radio de 40 metros, lo que si quisiera saber es como obtener la impedancia de salida de dicho transmisor para que asi se pueda acoplar tanto la antena como a un amplificador que planeamos colocarle para obtener mas potencia, ademas el audio aunque en am es bien agudo, si obtuvimos mejores resultados que los anteriores... proximamente estaremos comentando sobre el avance de esto y espero todo nos salga bien...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 24, 2008)

Esa antena autoamplificada de coche, no sirve, es una antena para recepcion en car audio.


----------



## Sfinge (Jun 27, 2008)

bueno, entonces porque funciono de manera excelente, que no las antenas se les da el criterio de recepcion o transmision dependiendo de lo que nosotros queramos? bueno tratare de probar con otro tipo de antenas


----------



## Sfinge (Ago 11, 2008)

Bueno, aunque hemos obtenido resultados satisfactorios con el kit ramsey, aun tengo muchisimas dudas, partiendo de que tipo de antena podemos usar: un dipolo simple muy muy muy alto, por ahi lei que tal vez una antena Marconi; ademas no me habia fijado en la bobina de sintonia  , si me podrian explicar un poco la construccion de la misma, he leido en el instructivo de ramsey pero aun no entiendo que tipo de alambre, el nucleo, etc. Y quiero agregar algo mas: tenemos un amplificador pero aun no se como podriamos adaptarlo, este amplificador es de ramsey: http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=LPA1 en el instructivo del mismo habla a cerca de un atenuador, y asi hay muchas dudas mas pero creo que podriamos empezar con estas... Espero que me ayuden a aclararlas, cabe mencionar que en esta semana voy a tratar de leer el manual de ARRL a ver que puedo encontrar... Saludos!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Bueno, aunque hemos obtenido resultados satisfactorios con el kit ramsey, aun tengo muchisimas dudas, partiendo de que tipo de antena podemos usar: un dipolo simple muy muy muy alto, por ahi lei que tal vez una antena Marconi; ademas no me habia fijado en la bobina de sintonia , si me podrian explicar un poco la construccion de la misma, he leido en el instructivo de ramsey pero aun no entiendo que tipo de alambre, el nucleo, etc. Y quiero agregar algo mas: tenemos un amplificador pero aun no se como podriamos adaptarlo, este amplificador es de ramsey: http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=LPA1 en el instructivo del mismo habla a cerca de un atenuador, y asi hay muchas dudas mas pero creo que podriamos empezar con estas... Espero que me ayuden a aclararlas, cabe mencionar que en esta semana voy a tratar de leer el manual de ARRL a ver que puedo encontrar... Saludos!




			
				tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, se me olvidaba. Si alguien sabe como realizar una antena que sea efectiva para estas frecuencias estariamos muy agradecidos. He leido en foros que la polarizacion de la antena es vertical, ya que es una frecuencia muy baja. Saludos.


 
Hola, no eso queda para las broascats (comerciales) lo mejor es usar sub múltiplos de onda un cuarto o un octavo y de hilo "común aislado" en horizontal o inclinado, lo mas separado de objetos metálicos (las paredes de ladrillo no afectan mucho) para una frecuencia de 1 mHz 1000 Kcs. seria:

un cuarto = 70 metros
un octavo = 37 metros
un diez y seis avo = 18 metros
un treinta y dos avo = 9 metros

Todo esto se puede reducir con una bobina en serie que "supla" los metros que le faltan a el elemento radiador (hilo, acero, cobre...etc)

Pero cuanto mas se aproxime al cuarto de onda el elemento radiador, sera mas eficaz su transmisión.

Un saludo


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Sfinge dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, aunque hemos obtenido resultados satisfactorios con el kit ramsey, aun tengo muchisimas dudas, partiendo de que tipo de antena podemos usar: un dipolo simple muy muy muy alto, por ahi lei que tal vez una antena Marconi; ademas no me habia fijado en la bobina de sintonia  , si me podrian explicar un poco la construccion de la misma, he leido en el instructivo de ramsey pero aun no entiendo que tipo de alambre, el nucleo, etc. Y quiero agregar algo mas: tenemos un amplificador pero aun no se como podriamos adaptarlo, este amplificador es de ramsey: http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=LPA1 en el instructivo del mismo habla a cerca de un atenuador, y asi hay muchas dudas mas pero creo que podriamos empezar con estas... Espero que me ayuden a aclararlas, cabe mencionar que en esta semana voy a tratar de leer el manual de ARRL a ver que puedo encontrar... Saludos!



Anthony todos los pasos de RF se suelen unir con un paso en "pi" o en "L"  
Revisa en don google los filtros o pasos en "pi" o en "L" o incluso en "T" es la mejor forma de acople entre unos elementos y otros


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 23, 2008)

Anthony? jejejejej creo que te equivocaste por la imagen..!

PD: Utilicen el google... hay como 100000 millones de paginas con información sobre la realizacion de antenas dipolos y sus respectivos calculos..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Anthony? jejejejej creo que te equivocaste por la imagen..!
> 
> PD: Utilicen el google... hay como 100000 millones de paginas con información sobre la realizacion de antenas dipolos y sus respectivos calculos..!



Si, se me fue "la perola" jejeje no se puede estar entres cosas a la vez


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 27, 2008)

Una consulta.
Para el lineal con el mosfet 2sk134 podre utilizar un p60nf.
Desarme una UPS para PC de 300 watt y en ella tengo esos mosfet y un transformador de 220 a 12 volt que es elevador de tension. como ese transformador es de baja impedancia lo quiero ocupar para la modulacion.


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, he leido con detenimiento todas las experimentaciones que han hecho sobre el kit ramsey y creo que podria servir para poner en forma experimental una radio am en mi pueblo. Les comento que el tamaño del pueblo es de 10 cuadras de largo por 9 de ancho.
no hay nadie transmitiendo ni en am ni en fm.
posiblemente un transmisor de fm seria lo mas adecuado, solo que hace muchos años trabaje como operador en una radio comercial de am y tengo el anhelo de volver a hacerlo.
les comento ademas que estoy empezando a darle forma al chasis del tranmisor valvular de 25watts que se posteo en este mismo foro, veremos que resulta.
la duda que me asalta es al ver el pdf de ramsey, no veo la forma de darle las medidas al pcb, espero que alguno de los que la haya fabricado pueda informaciónrmarme el ancho y largo para poder empezar a hacerla.
como ultimo comentario quisiera decirles que tengo entre mis cachivaches viejos un lineal valvular de 300 watts que antiguamente usaba en la banda de 80 mts (3,5 mhz)y espero poder modificarlo para los 160 mts
les dejo un saludo cordial y los deseos de exitos en sus proyectos


----------



## Sfinge (Sep 12, 2008)

Tecnicdeso Podrias explicarme un poco la construccion de la embobinado de sintonizacion para la antena por favor?


----------



## danilohn (Dic 4, 2008)

hola gente soy nuevo en esto y este dia empezare con la construcion del circuito es para un trabajo de la u pero todavia tengo unas dudas pues lo de la antena no entiendo como osea solo me pongo un pedazo de alambre y ya es q me han dicho q una antena de am tiene q ser hecha con una bobina...

y tambien para Sfinge el puso las fotos de sus bobinas talves me puedas explicar paso paso como hacerlas es q la verdad suy muy nuevo en esto disculpas de caso ojala me puedan ayudar de anteman gracias =D


----------



## Sfinge (Dic 4, 2008)

Bueno Danilo pues yo tambien soy de El Salvador y con respecto a lo de las bobinas pues tu sabes que en el pais no existe una enseñanza o metodo sobre las bobinas, mas que todo tienes que ir a los radiotecnicos o a las electronicas para ver si las tienen o te las pueden hacer... yo fui a "Tecnicos y Asociados" que esta por el parque libertad, ahi un señor todo mal encarado las elaboro... y ademas con respecto a la antena tienes toda la razon, hay que hacer un acoplamiento de impedancia capacitiva o inductiva (es decir con capacitor o un inductor o bobina) entre la antena y el transmisor... solo conectando un simple alambre ya puedes transmitir pero a unos cuantos pasos se pierde la señal para eso es lo que te digo del acoplamiento... si tienes alguna duda o quieres saber algo mas pues deja tu correo o msn y veremos que se puede hacer... Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2008)

Hola sfinge y danilo, a ver si este link puede ayudar. Saludos C

http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=11


----------



## Guest (Dic 5, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Una consulta, ...  los condensadores 103 son de 103  pF o 103 nF ...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## danilohn (Dic 8, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Ok, en mis pruebas utilicé un nucleo de ferrita tipo carrete, de 12 mm de grosor, con 30 vueltas de cable de 0.3mm. Es suficiente. Saludos.



hola q tal hey queria saber para cuando H son esas especificaciones porq en el pdf dice q tiene q ser de 47uH y otra de 10uH y la variable ayuda porfa solo eso me falta no hayo como demonios hacer las bobinas...

y de todos los q ya hicieron el tx talves me puedan mandar la pistas y todo q usaron porfa como las pistas q estan en el pdf no estan a tamaño real no me quedan bien yo lo modifique pero creo q eso tambien me trojo problemas aqui le dije mis pistas


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 8, 2009)

hola amigos les cuento que realice el circuito trasmissor de am ramsey y  me quedo bien con la diferencia que solo hice la parte osciladora y amplificadorfiacadora  aqui les muestro  como lo hice y e amplificado  con los transistores bd234c ue el tip 35c tengo un alcasse con una antena de 20 metros aproximadamente  de 8 km


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 11, 2009)

hola amigos del foro despues de tanto indagar y experimentar con este circuito e logrado llegar  8km aprox y aqui pongo el esquema con algunas modificaciones  y gracias al aporte de todos  e realizado el trasmisor  gracias a todos los amigos del foro que an aportado con su granito de arena y pueden probarlo si funciona .
en la salida coloque un foco de 220 voltios de una refrigeradora  y lo hace encender pero no intensamente  coloque un foco de 24 voltios y  se quemo  asi que mucho cuidado  con respecto a la antena coloque 25 metros de alambre de aluminio  con alma de acero el que se usa en los tendidos electricos .
 sujetado con 2 aislantes ya que en mi localidad es zona rural y lo puse entre 2 arboles  aun no e tomado fotografias por falta de camara pero en cualquier momento  lo hare y los  pondre  en el foro para cualquier consulta me escriben   klein


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2009)

935 Khz les parece una buena frecuencia? Lo que pasa es que estoy diseñando un transmisor con oscilador a cristales (de 455+480) y evitar el rollon de las grandes bobinas..! Que les parece? Se podria rodar unos 5 Khz para arriba y para abajo...!


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 11, 2009)

hola de nuevo  aqui les dejo el sistema de antena  aunque pueden probar  con antenas mas grandes de acuerdo a las necesidades de la frecuencia y la zona a  colocrle el negativo del trasmisor al chasis la caja metalica yo lo hice en una caja de un dvd . el chasis del trasmisor  colocarlo a tierra  enterrando una varilla de cobre  de aprox 1mt de profundid y se suprime un poco el calenmtamiento del transistor de salida  y los zumbidos  que  tiene la am  bueno aun  sigo probando ahora  mi interes es  aumnentar de  8km a 30 ... o  llegar hasta las 100 km  jejeje bueno me despido hasta mas tarde


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2009)

No olvides el SWR..! Una 1/4 onda a 1 Mhz serian 75 Metros...! Estas usando una antena cn un factor de 4 veces menos la longitud..! El elemento radiante tambien es importante en el maximo alcance..! Deberias ponerla bien alto y no muy cerca de elementos circundantes..!


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 13, 2009)

gracias antony por tu aporte  solo espero que  me llegue el  materiaal para expandir la antena ya que me falto cable  para poder irradiar con mas antena supongo que voy a tener mas ganacia  y si alguien quiere aportar con mas conocimientos  bienvenido se a   ojala podamos estar en contacto


----------



## radioservicios (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola amigos, les dejo el dato para los de Santiago de Chile, en calle San Diego esquina de Aconcagua ( cuadra al norte de avda matta) hay un local que se llama Comercial PH y el alambre esmaltado AWG 22 de 0.64mm vale $760 los 100 gramos, lo que corresponde aproximadamente a 30 metros. El alambre esmaltado AWG 18 de 1.02mm vale $770 los 100 gramos, lo que corresponde aproximadamente a 13 metros. yo acabo de comprar ahi estoy realizando la bobina para el otro TX de AM con 100 vueltas sobre un tubo de PVC de 1 pulgada de diametro.

Saludos.


----------



## yagui (Ago 4, 2009)

Antes que nada les mando un saludo al foro para que tengan un mejor funcionamiento en sus proyectos de am les aconsejo utilizar frecuencias bajas en los 500 o 600 khz ya que ahi podran utilizar transistores de pequeña potencia y tendran un mejor alcance por la longitud de onda tambien es crucial establecer un tipo de antena que es lo esencial en am en esta su longitud debe ser 1/4 de la longitud de onda para que su alto voltaje de radiacion se coloque en un lobulo bajo se que estas antenas son demasiado grandes pero la construccion puede ser con simple alabre en T o  arrollamentos cuadrados en las azoteas de sus casas ya que seria imposible levantar una estructura o mastil de 1/4 de longitud de onda ya que las mejores radiaciones son con torres de esa longitud y de anchura de mas de 60 cm. Se debe tomar en cuenta que AM se transmite por rebote a tierra asi que es necesario aterrizar correctamente al circuito esto es aterrizarlo a tierra tierra con una varilla copewell y si quieren tener un mayor alcance necesitan incluir radiales ya que estos forman parte de la misma antena posteriormente les enviare el diseño que realizo de un transmisor de AM de 100 w de potencia con lo cual irradiare unos 20 km a la redonda les aconsejo tambien utilizar transistores mosfet son mas efectivos les recomiendo lod irf140 o irf120 mas tarde les enviare diagramas primero del oscilador luego del rf drive amplificadorfier el drive de modulacion y el amplificador asi como el diseño de una antena y un acoplador ya que si se dan cuenta la impedancia de sus antenas no es la misma que la salida de su transmisor su transmisor es de 50 ohms y su antenas es de xxx no lo saben por lo cual necesitan un acoplador en pi o en T saludos


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Sep 30, 2009)

hola amigos, aqui les muestro el transmisor de 5 kw que hice la semana pasada... espero les agrade mi modelo... jejeje... este equipo trabaja en 1200 Khz, la potencia de salida llega a 4150 watts, la etapa moduladora es bifasica y la entrada de audio balanceada, mas detalles y fotos posteriormente las colocare... gracias

HRRG


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 15, 2009)

Muy lindo cacharro Hernan.

Yo tengo algunas dudas... estaba pensando en un pll... algo que se pueda hacer con poca plata y componentes fáciles de conseguir... que tal un cd4040 como contador/dividor, un 4046 como pll y un 4060 como oscilador de referencia... pero me quedé pensando en como funciona el transmisor y comensé a pensar que en este caso el uso de un pll podría ser contraproducente... o sea... podría ser que el circuito no se pueda modular... vah, que se yo.. son sólo ideas...

Ahora, se dijo que el nivel de audio tiene que ser proporcional a la potencia del tx... o seaaaa si el transmisor es de 30w, el audio tiene que ser de 30w también? esto acompaña mis otras dudas... exactamente donde se aplica el audio? sin audio no hay portadora? bueno... creo que de momento son todas mis preguntas... disculpen si son muy elementales... es que me gustaría llegar a construir un tx de buena calidad, nada como lo de Hernan Roberth, pero que funcione bien y tenga cierta flexibilidad...

saludos,


----------



## mcrven (Oct 15, 2009)

yagui dijo:


> Antes que nada les mando un saludo al foro para que tengan un mejor funcionamiento en sus proyectos de am les aconsejo utilizar frecuencias bajas en los 500 o 600 khz ya que ahi podran utilizar transistores de pequeña potencia y tendran un mejor alcance por la longitud de onda tambien es crucial establecer un tipo de antena que es lo esencial en am en esta su longitud debe ser 1/4 de la longitud de onda para que su alto voltaje de radiacion se coloque en un lobulo bajo se que estas antenas son demasiado grandes pero la construccion puede ser con simple alabre en T o  arrollamentos cuadrados en las azoteas de sus casas ya que* seria imposible levantar una estructura o mastil de 1/4 de longitud de onda* ya que las mejores radiaciones son con torres de esa longitud y de anchura de mas de 60 cm. Se debe tomar en cuenta que AM se transmite por rebote a tierra asi que es necesario aterrizar correctamente al circuito esto es aterrizarlo a tierra tierra con una varilla copewell y si quieren tener un mayor alcance necesitan incluir radiales ya que estos forman parte de la misma antena posteriormente les enviare el diseño que realizo de un transmisor de AM de 100 w de potencia con lo cual irradiare unos 20 km a la redonda les aconsejo tambien utilizar transistores mosfet son mas efectivos les recomiendo lod irf140 o irf120 mas tarde les enviare diagramas primero del oscilador luego del rf drive amplificadorfier el drive de modulacion y el amplificador asi como el diseño de una antena y un acoplador ya que si se dan cuenta la impedancia de sus antenas no es la misma que la salida de su transmisor su transmisor es de 50 ohms y su antenas es de xxx no lo saben por lo cual necesitan un acoplador en pi o en T saludos



¿Imposible dices?...
Yagui, la Radio Nacional de Venezuela AM, funciona en los 535 KHz, frequencia que corresponde a una  onde de 560,75 metros, tiene instalada una torre vertical de 1/4 de onda, o sea de 143,73 metros de altura.

Como puedes ver, ¡¡¡ NADA ES IMPOSIBLE !!!

Saludos:

PARA DJ_GLENN: ¿VISTE... cómo se hace un TX? Chau pibe...



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Muy lindo cacharro Hernan.
> 
> Yo tengo algunas dudas... estaba pensando en un pll... algo que se pueda hacer con poca plata y componentes fáciles de conseguir... que tal un cd4040 como contador/dividor, un 4046 como pll y un 4060 como oscilador de referencia... pero me quedé pensando en como funciona el transmisor y comensé a pensar que en este caso el uso de un pll podría ser contraproducente... o sea... podría ser que el circuito no se pueda modular... vah, que se yo.. son sólo ideas...
> 
> ...



¿Viste lo que sucede por no leerte el LIBRO GORDO DE PETETE?* Entiéndase el Radio Amateur Handbook...*

Te hubieses enterado que, para modular un TX de AM, sólo se requiere Potencia del TX / 2 de potencia de audio. O sea... la mitad de la potencia del TX.

Saludos:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

mcrven... la verdad que me vas a ganar por cansancio... me voy a leer El Libro Gordo De Petete, Lo Se Todo y el Radio Amateur Handbook... o mejor esperaré a que salga en video jeje hace rato que me lo venis recomendando y recomendando... y bueno... ya me ganaste... me lo voy a leer.

abrazo pibe.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh me olvidaba de algo... respecto a las antenas...  en esta ciudad hay dos estaciones de AM una en 840khz y la otra en 1080khz. La que está en 1080 tiene dos alambres que bajan de la torre y bueno... asumo entonces que tiene entonces unos 70 metros de altura esa torre. La de 840 me queda lejos así que no la pude ver personalmente, pero bueno... supongo que debe estar cerca de los 100 metros de altura... a menos que usen dipolos extendidos en un campo...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ...en esta ciudad hay dos estaciones de AM una en 840khz...


Vade retro, sacrílego. Esa cochinada no se menciona en público. Es "pior" que Voldemort 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.
Saludos a todos los presentes.

En un hilo relacionado con TX de AM, en este mismo foro y cuyo link no recuerdo, planteé una observación parecida a la que voy a hacer aquí:

El título de este hilo dice: *"Circuito transmisor de AM"*.

Luego, en el post #82, Klein1974 coloca un diagrama de dicho transmisor, o del transmisor que él considera AM.

Digo que ÉL CONSIDERA, porqué ese diagrama no corresponde a un transmisor de Amplitud Modulada, o sea de AM.

Como se puede notar en el diagrama publicado, el audio es aplicado a la resistencia de emisor del TR oscilador. Resultado: El audio modula la FRECUENCIA, nunca la amplitud de la portadora.

Les recuerdo que un TX modulado en amplitud, no es aquel que funciona en la banda de Broadcasting destinada a las transmisiones en AM, sino aquel al cual se aplica "AUDIO", en este caso, para hacer que se modifique la POTENCIA de salida, nunca la frecuencia.

La potencia o amplitud de la portadora, solo se puede MODULAR en la etapa de salida del TX y no es el caso representado en el diagrama en cuestión.

De nuevo saludos:


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 23, 2010)

Te dejo el transmisor de AM que nos hicieron hacer para comunicaciones alguna vez asi lo podes usar como ejemplo!!!, primero simulalo así no tenes ningún problema de valores y te recomiendo que leas las hojas de datos del 1496...

Igualmente te recomiendo que leas un poco primero sobre AM porque mas haya de tener un circuito terminado y en condiciones no quita que no deberás saber nada para poder hacer que este corra!


----------



## ERAQUENO (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola! Algunas consideraciones a la hora de sacar energía de nuestros Transmisores.
1- El refrán de los viejos ingenieros dice:" *NO HAY MEJOR TRANSMISOR QUE UNA BUENA ANTENA".*2- La mayoría de los transmisores modernos tienen un conector que es por donde sale la señal que va a la Antena. Esa Salida (por decirlo de un modo sencillo) está referida a una *IMPEDANCIA*. Esto significa que nuestro transmisor para que envie TODA la señal a la antena, tiene que VER esa *IMPEDANCIA REFLEJADA *en la ANTENA. O sea, si la salida de nuestro equipo es de 52 Ohms, la antena deberá tener, tambien, una impedancia de 52 Ohms.
3- Un transmisor que emite en 1 MHz (1000 KHz), necesitará una antena de 300 metros de largo!!, pero es posible acortarla (en desmedro de el rendimiento). Con un alambre dispuesto verticalmente y de 75 metros de longitud (un cuarto de 300 metros), en cuya base hay otros alambres de la misma longitud, que la rodean y que están bajo o sobre el suelo, la impedancia es de 52 Ohms. ¿Es posible acortarla aún más y mantener esa impedancia? Por supuesto. Electricamente es posible ( que no es lo mísmo que fisicamente). Basta disponer de un elemento llamado comunmente Acoplador de Antena. Este dispositivo electrico permite transformar la impedancia de la antena al valor que necesitamos. ¿Y cómo saber si este aparato está cumpliendo su trabajo correctamente? Para ello hay que intercalar entre el Transmisor y el Acoplador otro aparatito llamado *Medidor de R.O.E.* ( Relación de Ondas Estacionarias).
4- La mayoria de las estaciones de radio de AM en Onda Media (550 KHz hasta 1.6MHz)emiten con antenas Verticales, porque el desvanecimiento de señales ( Fading)es menor que con antenas del tipo Horizontal. El promedio de estas Radio Emisoras Transmiten con potencia de 10000 Watts (Algunas con 100000 Watts!!) TODAS ellas utilizan unidades de acoplamiento entre el transmisor y la antena. Entonces ¿qué podemos esperar de nuestros humildes alambres cortos, muy cortos, y carentes de un Acoplador adecuado?
5- Las interferencias generadas por nuestros experimentales circuitos se deben a una o algunas de estas razones (entre otras): Desadaptación de impedancias entre el equipo transmisor y la antena. Amplificadores sobre excitados o mal polarizados (tensiones erroneas). Amplificadopres con demasiada ganancia (Excesivo Beta de los transistores o mal diseño de la etapa). Excesivo nivel de audio. Excesivo recorte por falta de linealidad en el amplificador de audio de el transmisor. Auto oscilaciones parásitas( mala construcción, malos blindajes entre las diferentes etapas, Transistores con mucha ganacia, etc) Mal blindaje y mala puesta a "tierra" del prototipo. Circuitos LC fuera de su punto de resonancia. Excesiva señal generada por el oscilador.
6- *RECOMENDACIONES:* Utilizar transistores con baja ganancia en todas las etapas (En los datos de el transistor se lo identifica como Gain o Beta y siempre será conveniente un valor inferior a 100 y si es posible mucho menos). Transistores con bajo  Ft, o sea que no operen en frecuencias superiores a 5 o 10 MHz. El oscilador, si es que de frecuencia variable, deberá entregar una señal apenas lo suficiente para empujar (excitar) al amplificador que le precede, la ganancia es mejor aumentarla en esas etapas, pero siempre al nivel mínimo. Es mucho más conveniente utilizar un cristal de cuarzo para generar la señal que queremos transmitir y también porque contribuye enormemente a generar menos armónicas interferentes. 
Pronto les dejo un circuito de 10watts con un Mosfet barato y de uso común. Con una antena vertical de 15 metros de longitud, una barra de cobre enterrada en el suelo, un acoplador,  y emitiendo en la frecuencia de 850KHz he logrado cubrir durante el día aproximadamente y sin desvanecimiento 6 Kilometros a la redonda. No está mal. Espero haber contribuido en algo. Suerte muchachos, el espectro es nuestro.

Este circuito que aquí propones es poco probable (casi ninguna posibilidad) que emita. La primera razón es que el circuito de salida opera como un simple amplificador Lineal, pero solo tiene ganancia de voltaje y no de corriente. No hay que olvidar que la potencia es el PRODUCTO de la TENSION por LA CORIENTE y en los niveles en que eso "funciona" la potencia no es mayor que unos pocos, muy pocos Miliwatts.
El otro inconveniente es que el operacional funciona en modo continuo y su circuito no tiene ningun elemento resonante, que actue como resonador o "tanque" de la señal entrante. Esposible hacerlo funcionar si a la salida de el 1496 amplíficas esa salida con algun transistor que opere en clase "A" y luego otros dos amplificadores mas, Siempre en la mísma clase. De igual modo, aunque sintonises por medio de un tanque resonante LC las salidas de los amplificadores "lineales", la potencia no excederá el watt. Salvo que  continuaras amplificando la señal (con amplificadores muy lineales) y tomando en cuenta el alto porsentaje de posibilidades que TODO el circuito se realimente positivamente y emita con solo mirarlo. Suerte.


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 29, 2010)

ERAQUENO dijo:


> Este circuito que aquí propones es poco probable (casi ninguna posibilidad) que emita. La primera razón es que el circuito de salida opera como un simple amplificador Lineal, pero solo tiene ganancia de voltaje y no de corriente. No hay que olvidar que la potencia es el PRODUCTO de la TENSION por LA CORIENTE y en los niveles en que eso "funciona" la potencia no es mayor que unos pocos, muy pocos Miliwatts.
> El otro inconveniente es que el operacional funciona en modo continuo y su circuito no tiene ningun elemento resonante, que actue como resonador o "tanque" de la señal entrante. Esposible hacerlo funcionar si a la salida de el 1496 amplíficas esa salida con algun transistor que opere en clase "A" y luego otros dos amplificadores mas, Siempre en la mísma clase. De igual modo, aunque sintonises por medio de un tanque resonante LC las salidas de los amplificadores "lineales", la potencia no excederá el watt. Salvo que  continuaras amplificando la señal (con amplificadores muy lineales) y tomando en cuenta el alto porsentaje de posibilidades que TODO el circuito se realimente positivamente y emita con solo mirarlo. Suerte.




Disculpa, pero el circuito el cual postie esta funcionando...
Lo utilizamos en el colegio, no es el gran transmisor de AM, el post me lo quitaron de un tema que borraron y lo pusieron aquí...
El esquema si funciona, pero no a nivel profesional si no a nivel básico.


----------



## ERAQUENO (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola!
El circuito SI FUNCIONA hasta la salida de el 1496. Además, ese circuito hasta ese punto ( o sea, la salida del 1496) es bastante PROFESIONAL. Pero NO el amplificador propuesto con el TL071. Entonces si es que se escucha, debe ser que el MC1496P irradía por algún lado, pero el TL071 NO AMPLIFICA esa señal. Pero, mira: si la salida de el 1496 le colocas un simple amplificador con UN transistor, por ejemplo el 2N2222, es otra cosa. Insisto: el circuito *es muy bueno* pero no el Amplificador.

Pronto conecto el scaner y les dejo algunos circuitos para que pueblen el "eter". Saludos a Todos.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 9, 2010)

ERAQUENO dijo:


> Hola!
> El circuito SI FUNCIONA hasta la salida de el 1496. Además, ese circuito hasta ese punto ( o sea, la salida del 1496) es bastante PROFESIONAL. Pero NO el amplificador propuesto con el TL071. Entonces si es que se escucha, debe ser que el MC1496P irradía por algún lado, pero el TL071 NO AMPLIFICA esa señal. Pero, mira: si la salida de el 1496 le colocas un simple amplificador con UN transistor, por ejemplo el 2N2222, es otra cosa. Insisto: el circuito *es muy bueno* pero no el Amplificador.
> 
> Pronto conecto el scaner y les dejo algunos circuitos para que pueblen el "eter". Saludos a Todos.



Dale gracias, voy a probar seguramente de cambiar el TL071 aunque los moduladores y demoduladores no sean de la rama que mas me atraiga jajaja.
Gracias por el comentario y la sugerencia!


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Feb 28, 2010)

hola amigos del foro bueno aquii les dejo un esquema de un pequeño amplificador de 20 watts como maximo, por cierto yo cambie los mosfet por los irf540 todo lo demas lo arme igual y pues tengo muy bueno resultados.
cualquier cosa avisan nomas

Hernan R.


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola... bueno van a disculpar la demora... aqui le envio una foto de mi driver terminado y funcionando, la relacion de transformacion del trafito de ferrite es de 40 en el primario y 20 en el secundario (dos secundarios uno para cada transistor),la ferrite de salida se varia mirando como anda la señal de salida.
La señal de entrada debe tener 15 Voltios pico.
Cualquier consulta me avisan.

Hernán R


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola amigo hernan le comento que estube experimentando con la amplitud modulada hace un tiempo lo hice el ramsey de la primera pagina pero tube una dificultad  con la fuente de alimentacion  cuando usaba una bateia 12v  funcionaba de maravilla pero cuando le puse un trafo de 12 me salia un zumbido que distorciona todo  y mi pregunta es  si me puedes ayudar con una fuente  para que no sumbe o  que tipo de filtracion podria usar   te agradeceria de antemano  por tu ayuda  klein   saludos


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Mar 23, 2010)

hola amigo klein bueno lo único que te puedo recomendar es que la fuente que coloques sea regulada  y antes de alimentar al circuito le pongas un choque( inductancia mas o menos de 10 mH ) después del choque colocar condensadores cerámicos de 100 nF, 10 nF y 1 nF.

Hernán Robert


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

hola amigo hernan mira este esquema que me envio un ami*GO* de guatemala  me dijo q*UE*  era para am  pero no *E*specifica los valores de los transf*ORMADORES* y de bobinas ojala sea de utilidad y alguien lo analice  y se pueda armar klein


----------



## klein1974 (Abr 4, 2010)

hola amigos aqui les dejo otro esquema que logre sacarle al trasmisor de un amigo y que esta funcionando ya que  se le habian malogrado los transistores y los reemplazamos y la frecuencia se puede variar  por medio de  la barra de ferrita que lleba dentro de la bobina y tambien con el condensador variable de aluminio que tmbien lleva los transistores son 2sa 1008 pero tambien  se les puede  reemplazar con el 2sa 940 bueno lo e copiado  tal y como esta  espero q si lo pueda hacer le haga unas mejoras para obtener mejores resultados lo que no se como medir la potencia en esta frecuencia y cuantos ohm debe tener la antena  bueno  hasta mas tatçrde amigos klein


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 1, 2010)

Por ahí encontré un pll muy simple... digo pll por decir... todo en torno a un cd4046...

http://www.tompolk.com//radios/frequencysynthesizer/freqsynth.html


----------



## silicon blood (Sep 4, 2010)

Saludos amigos les comento que he realizado el transmisor tal cual lo describe el ramsey kit exepto por las bobinas que no pude conseguir y reemplace las dos de 10uH por bobinas comerciales de 33uH (de las que parecen resistencias) y la de 48uH por una de 100uH con nucleo de ferrita que saque de un TV. el PCB lo realice yo mismo desde cero con el Eagle (para aprender a usar el programa) asi que quedo muy distinto en ese aspecto pero cuidé mucho la direccion de las lineas y todo el asunto ya que es RF... El resultado es que obtuve un indice de modulacion de 50% aprox. y claro con el tipico ruido de AM, Todo esto acoplando el transmisor con un cable coaxial al receptor, por que no me dio chance de hacer la antena. Pero el circuito es completamente realizable. SI LO HICE YO CUALQUIERA PUEDE HACERLO .....


----------



## edjhr11 (Nov 3, 2010)

Buenas q*UE* tal, me mandaron hacer un transmisor Am pero por etapas, creé ya con un cristal de 2Mhz la señal portadora, ahora me toca hacer la amplificacion de la misma pero aun no he conseguido como hacerlo, leyendo por ahi me dicen que coloque un buffer pero no entiendo muy bien, alguien me podria ayudar a como hacer esa parte amplificadora, gracias de antemano.


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 4, 2010)

edjhr11 dijo:


> Buenas q*UE* tal, me mandaron hacer un transmisor Am pero por etapas, creé ya con un cristal de 2Mhz la señal portadora, ahora me toca hacer la amplificacion de la misma pero aun no he conseguido como hacerlo, leyendo por ahi me dicen que coloque un buffer pero no entiendo muy bien, alguien me podria ayudar a como hacer esa parte amplificadora, gracias de antemano.



que tal pana, bueno un bufer puedes hacerlo facilmente con un amplificador operacional con realimentacion negativa simple sin resistencias (puedes verlo en wikipedia) pero si no quieres usar doble alimentacion y ese rollo, puedes lograrlo con un transistor conectando la base a la de tu oscilador y tomando la salida del emisor sin resistencias de polarizacion DC, simplemente conectas y este hace de acoplador de impedancias y luego usas un capacitor de desacoplo y tienes la señal del oscilador acoplada con buffer. (OJO el bufer tiene ganancia de voltaje 1 en lazo abierto) es decir no amplifica tension, pero esto no es necesario en la mayoria de los casos ya que se trata de la portadora.


----------



## edjhr11 (Nov 4, 2010)

si perfecto, lei sobre el buffer, me voy a comprar el Amp operacional 741 para hacerlo, ahora necesito amplificar la potencia de esa señal aun mas. vi esta pag http://www.scribd.com/doc/29662892/AMPLIFICADOR-DE-RF pero no entiendo algunas cosas, J1 y J2 no se q*UE* sera, lo q*UE* se me viene a la mente es q*UE* alli se unen las etapas, al igual q*UE* A q*UE* tampoco se q*UE* sera. igualmente gracias de antemano.


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 6, 2010)

amplificar potencia en rf es un poco complicado pero bueno no se que decirte por que no se como va tu circuito, tendria que ver, pero si buscas ideas para amplificar pasate por esta pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/ o busca aqui mismo en el foro hay bastante.


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Nov 13, 2010)

elpanaqute dijo:


> amplificar potencia en rf es un poco complicado pero bueno no se que decirte por que no se como va tu circuito, tendria que ver, pero si buscas ideas para amplificar pasate por esta pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/ o busca aqui mismo en el foro hay bastante.



hola , bueno entiendo que quieres amplificar mas tu señal de rf, pero con un circuito integrado no vas lograr mucho, lo que te recomendaría seria que lo amplifiques con mosfet https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-am-5184/index6.html ahi esta un ejemplo de lo que puedes hacer, con esto logras hasta 20 watts en AM.

saludos y suerte!


----------



## edjhr11 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok, tengo varias preguntas, si quiero hacer el transmisor AM, a que frecuencia debo hacer que oscile la portadora?, esa es la primera etapa, la hice y me dio a 800khz con una amplitud de 500mv, ahora quiero como segunda etapa hacer amplificador excitador adapta impedancia y nivel de señal, lei que con un buffer lo puedo hacer pero cuando le conecto un amplificador operacional a la salida de la portadora se cae la señal, use un 741 y un TL087  de modo seguidor (buffer) y nada, como hago para trabaje eficientemente? otra pregunta, esta segunda etapa debera amplificar la señal o la tension? espero su ayuda, gracias!


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 14, 2010)

OK edjhr11, te aconsejo uses este  diagrama que es el mencionado como tema principal del hilo, es decir el kit de Ramsey. con esta topologia el transistor Q5 actua como buffer y acoplador a la ultima etapa mezcladora. De todas formas dices que alcanzas 500mV (me imagino que pico) pues debes buscar elevar solo un poco mas esa tension ya que (EN EL CIRCUITO MENCIONADO) la portadora debe estar apenas por encima de los 700mV necesarios para activar los transistores de la ultima etapa que solo amplifican medio ciclo de dicha portadora. En fin depende de que oscilador estes usando y donde estes tomando la salida, ya que aunque un operacional tiene impedancia de entrada teoricamente infinita, esto en la realidad no es asi y repito depende de que circuito estes usando ya que para este que adjunto no es conveniente por ningun motivo usar un Amp. Op.


----------



## edjhr11 (Nov 14, 2010)

muy bien, para ese que adjuntaste lo monte pero no consegui la bobina de 10uH sino una de 12uH para L2, influirà eso? al probar solo la etapa portadora, entre la base de Q6 y base Q5 obtengo como 1500khz y una amplitud de 7 y algo voltios pico a pico con una sinusoidal diria que perfecta, luego mido a ver despues de C7 y la onda se deforma, sera normal?, pregunto ahora, se puede trabajar con 7 volt pp y 1500khz? no es mucho? le estoy colocando 10v a VCC.


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 14, 2010)

edjhr11 dijo:


> muy bien, para ese que adjuntaste lo monte pero no consegui la bobina de 10uH sino una de 12uH para L2, influirà eso? al probar solo la etapa portadora, entre la base de Q6 y base Q5 obtengo como 1500khz y una amplitud de 7 y algo voltios pico a pico con una sinusoidal diria que perfecta, luego mido a ver despues de C7 y la onda se deforma, sera normal?, pregunto ahora, se puede trabajar con 7 volt pp y 1500khz? no es mucho? le estoy colocando 10v a VCC.



Bueno claro que la inductancia influye, ese oscilador es un colpitts y la frecuencia de oscilacion la determina el circuito tanque LC asi que puedes ajustar la frecuencia variando el valor de los capacitores c9 y c10, la deformacion es normal debido a la distorcion que introduce Q5 a la señal (generalmente sengundos y terceros armonicos) pero eso no importa ya que es la portadora!! y en relacion a los 7vpp si es un poco elevado pero despues del capacitor de desacoplo c7 deberia bajar un poco el voltaje, sino le pones una resistencia de 270 al colector de Q5 y ahi te baja el voltaje... Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2010)

edjhr11 dijo:


> muy bien, para ese que adjuntaste lo monte pero no consegui la bobina de 10uH sino una de 12uH para L2, influirà eso? al probar solo la etapa portadora, entre la base de Q6 y base Q5 obtengo como 1500khz y una amplitud de 7 y algo voltios pico a pico con una sinusoidal diria que perfecta, luego mido a ver despues de C7 y la onda se deforma, sera normal?, pregunto ahora, se puede trabajar con 7 volt pp y 1500khz? no es mucho? le estoy colocando 10v a VCC.



El capacitor C7 dice ser de 0,01µF. Según mis conocimientos es bastante alto. No debería ser mayor de 1000pF o, lo que es lo mismo, 0,001µF. Solo pruébalo.

En cuanto a L2 puedes conseguir un forma para bobinas ajustable. Las hay de cerámica y fenólicas. Con diámetro de 1/4" o 3/8" será suficiente. Esto te va apermitir sintonizar la fo que tú desées.

¿Donde has medido 7V P&P?

La banda de AM va entre los 530 KHz y los 1630 KHz, a 1500 KHz, estás dentro de ella.

Saludos:

P.D.: Para el paisano y pana-quete, ninguna distorsión es normal. Ninguna deformación es normal. Todas esas manifestaciones son singnos claros de desajustes, de cualquier tipo.
Soy radio-aficionado de la RBV: YV5MHE.


----------



## edjhr11 (Nov 15, 2010)

que tal, bueno si tengo 1500 hz que lo dejare asi mientras consigo otra bobina, en la base de Q6 que es la salida del oscilador obtengo como 7Vpp con una señal perfecta. ahora mido la señal despues de C7 y es la misma tension con la misma frecuencia pero la onda se distorsiona por debajo. cuando le coloco una resistencia de  270 en el colector de Q5 baja la tension a 4vpp. estara bien?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2010)

edjhr11 dijo:


> que tal, bueno si tengo 1500 hz que lo dejare asi mientras consigo otra bobina, en la base de Q6 que es la salida del oscilador obtengo como 7Vpp con una señal perfecta. ahora mido la señal despues de C7 y es la misma tension con la misma frecuencia pero la onda se distorsiona por debajo. cuando le coloco una resistencia de  270 en el colector de Q5 baja la tension a 4vpp. estara bien?



1.- La base de Q6 no es la salida del oscilador. Es la base del transistor oscilador.
2.- Q5 es un amplificador de corriente. Es muy extraño que la base de ese Tr haya sido conectada a la misma base de Q6. Debería haberse conectado al emisor de Q6 o, al colector de este desacoplado con un inductor (choke) de unos 250 mh.
3.- Antes de continuar, cambia C7 por uno de 1000 pF. Tambien con 500 pF debería servir.
4.- C7 muy grande puede saturar a Q3, Q4 y por eso la distorsión.

Prueba y cuentalo de nuevo.

Saludos:


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 15, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> El capacitor C7 dice ser de 0,01µF. Según mis conocimientos es bastante alto. No debería ser mayor de 1000pF o, lo que es lo mismo, 0,001µF. Solo pruébalo.
> 
> En cuanto a L2 puedes conseguir un forma para bobinas ajustable. Las hay de cerámica y fenólicas. Con diámetro de 1/4" o 3/8" será suficiente. Esto te va apermitir sintonizar la fo que tú desées.
> 
> ...




mcrven: Que tal viejo, Bueno para aclarar c7 esta bien asi por que esta ajustado a la frecuencia media de operacion AM, si sacas la cuenta (1/2pi*R*C) obtienes mas o menos 1.2KHz o si lo sacas por la impedancia de un capacitor de 0.01µF a la frecuencia del oscilador te da muy baja pero si colocas uno de 0.001µF es 10 veces mas alta, asi que el valor de c7 esta bien así. y otra cosa es que la distorcion es Inevitable en los dispositivos activos ya que ninguno es lineal (como bien sabes) claro que se pude reducir con realimentacion y configuraciones compuestas PERO NO HACE FALTA ya que como dije se trata de la PORTADORA la cual (en AM) puede ser desde una onda cuadrada hasta diente de sierra o senoidal y no afecta . Y es LOGICO que la distorcion sea en la parte de "abajo" como dice el pana ya que Q5 no tiene polarizacion DC y es por que los semiciclos negativos de la señal no se usan asi que para que generarlos.

Ah otra cosa, Q5 hace funcion de Buffer y se conecta a la base de Q6 ya que de otra forma haria efecto de carga sobre Q6 y podria dejar de oscilar, en cambio en base que es donde esta la malla LC y la oscilacion esta perfecto.

edjhr11: bueno 4Vpp me parece mejor pero seria cuestion de probar como te dije con los 7Vpp tambien puede que funcione bien... la cuestion es que no se te saturen los transistores de la ultima etapa. Vamos que te esta tomando mucho tiempo ya completarlo!!! jajaja es broma...


----------



## elcocki (Nov 15, 2010)

bueno, esoty trabajando en el circuito antes emncionados y tengo varias inquietudes: primero que nada estamos claro que la señal portadora en Q5 tiene una amplitud de Vpp 4v y que distorsiona un poco en el semiciclo negativo de la onda. Solo quisiera saber con que puedo generar la señal de audio necesaria para la etapa de audio? puedo generar una onda? a que frecuencia y amplitud aproximadamente?. la otra duda es con respecto a L1:tengo entendido que es una bobina de 48 uH con nucleo de ferrita, sera que puedo usar una bobina sin la ferrita?, y que funcion cumple esta bobina?.


----------



## silicon blood (Nov 16, 2010)

Que tal "elcocki" Bueno La etapa de audio que se ve en el diagrama es para amplificar la señal de audio que elijas, un micrófono, un mp3, un tono de 1KHz, etc. la bobina que mencionas es de vital importancia ya que cumple la funcion de acoplar la señal de auido a la ultima etapa, como sabes una bobina presenta muy baja impedancia a DC pero su impedancia crece para AC, bueno dependiendo del valor de la inductancia presenta una mayor impedancia para un rango de frecuencias, en este caso para AF (audio frecuencias), el nucleo de ferrita no se si es necesario hasta donde sé la diferencia es que agrega el efecto de histerisis a la bobina y por supuesto aumenta enormemente la inductancia, así si consigues una bobina con el mismo valor con nucleo de aire pues intenta a ver...


----------



## EDWARDAV (Nov 19, 2010)

loboazulmx dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo registrado, pero tengo un tiempo que sigo éste foro, en especial ésta sección.
> No sé si sea correcto postear éste circuito, más como viene sin restricciones en la WEB, espero y no tener dificultad:
> 
> http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/downloads/manuals/AM1C.pdf
> ...


 
un favor dices que viene una bobina de 10 a 15 mH no sera 10 o 15uH es que el esquematico dice 10u


----------



## Blauered (Nov 29, 2010)

EDWARDAV dijo:


> un favor dices que viene una bobina de 10 a 15 mH no sera 10 o 15uH es que el esquematico dice 10u


 
Hm, asi es... en aquellos días lo postié así, y si, tienes razon, la bobina para este buen TX es de u (micro)


----------



## Blauered (Dic 6, 2010)

JorgeThelaw dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal loboazulmx, quisiera saber si puedes detallar la forma en que conectast la osciladora para el am que comentas


Que tal, saludos, chécate la primer página, el primer post de este hilo. El transmisor funciona tal cual se detalla originalmente. En dicho post encontraras un PDF detallado sobre la construcción y conexión de éste emisor de AM, lo unico especial suelen ser la posición de los transistores y las dos bobinas que lleva; en los siguientes post encontrarás INTERESANTES modificaciones a dicho circuito: mejoras en el audio e incrementos en la potencia de transmisión e incluso muy buenos "tips" para un armado satisfactorio de éste emisor.
Suerte !


----------



## lsedr (Ene 3, 2011)

Saludos c
aqui otro TX en AM vamos a ver que tal
http://www.radiosparks.com/schematics.asp?UID=AM+Transmitter+10W

Aqui otro
http://www.circuitstoday.com/long-range-am-transmitter


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola necesito un poco de ayudaa!
Pienso en vez de utilizar el ramsey ,usar un simple oscilador de 530-1710 khz con un NE555, con mis conocimientos acerca de este ic y haberlo usado en driver para flyback (que por cierto me han andado bien) creo que es suficientemente potente para exitar el lineal que mostro tecnicdeso con el BD243C y el TIP35. 
Qué dicen ustedes? si estan de acuerdo conmigo, voy de inmediato a comprar los materiales a la capital para armar el lineal anterior y ademas armo el oscilador de 530-1710 khz con el 555.


----------



## Dano (Mar 1, 2011)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola necesito un poco de ayudaa!
> Pienso en vez de utilizar el ramsey ,usar un simple oscilador de 530-1710 khz con un NE555, con mis conocimientos acerca de este ic y haberlo usado en driver para flyback (que por cierto me han andado bien) creo que es suficientemente potente para exitar el lineal que mostro tecnicdeso con el BD243C y el TIP35.
> Qué dicen ustedes? si estan de acuerdo conmigo, voy de inmediato a comprar los materiales a la capital para armar el lineal anterior y ademas armo el oscilador de 530-1710 khz con el 555.


 
La estabilidad de frecuencia va a ser de mala a desastroza, además de que vas a tener que diseñar un lindo filtro pasa bajos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2011)

Entonces tendria que hacer un oscilador con divisores de frecuencia (ejemplo un oscilador de cristal que luego pase a un divisor de frecuencia)


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 8, 2011)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola necesito un poco de ayudaa!
> Pienso en vez de utilizar el ramsey ,usar un simple oscilador de 530-1710 khz con un NE555, con mis conocimientos acerca de este ic y haberlo usado en driver para flyback (que por cierto me han andado bien) creo que es suficientemente potente para exitar el lineal que mostro tecnicdeso con el BD243C y el TIP35.
> Qué dicen ustedes? si estan de acuerdo conmigo, voy de inmediato a comprar los materiales a la capital para armar el lineal anterior y ademas armo el oscilador de 530-1710 khz con el 555.


 
Un oscilador con un NE 555 genera una onda cuadrada rica en armónicos, ese es el problema. Además, cuando amplificases la señal estos armónicos podrían también amplificarse a no ser que hagan un filtro pasa bajos (como muy bien dice Dano) antes de atacar al BD243. De todas maneras, prefiero un oscilador convencional antes que el que citais.

Propongo el transmisor de AM de electronica2.000.com, ese por lo menos me funcionó. 

http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmom.htm


Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 8, 2011)

No tengo mucha experiencia en transmisores AM ni Onda Corta, acabo de armar el Michigan Mighty Mite y saben... no corrio ni para atras  Al parecer mi talento va en transmisoras de FM...
Creen uds. que el haber cambiado el 2n2219 del circuito por un BD137 haya sido mi error? Pienso que el 137 no es ''suavecito'' para arrancar al cristal, exitarlo y ampliar su señal como los convencionales 2n2219 o el 2n2222a ya que necesita mas señal para arrancar y no tiene tanta ganancia... ademas la bobina que use (como no me dio el alambre) use la de la banda 30m y use un cristal cercano a los de los 80m, uno de 4.194 para ser mas precisos... 
Estan de acuerdo conmigo para reemplazarlo por un 2n2222A y ponerle en vez del cristal que tengo uno de 12MHZ? Es para un transmisor de AM en Onda corta de 250-500mW y quiero experimentar un poco en esas bandas ya que nunca lo he hecho y mis otros emisores de onda corta eran pequeños osciladores a cristal, sin bobinas, solo un transistor, un cristal, 2 resistencias y un capacitor. La antena, un simple alambre de 20cm



Andrxx dijo:


> Propongo el transmisor de AM de electronica2.000.com, ese por lo menos me funcionó.
> http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmom.htm



A mi tambien me funciono.... ajajaj tambien me toco armar ese emisor, nunca logre que modulara audio desde la base del transistor, tuve que añadir un trafo de impedancia para hacerlo. Alcance? nah como 5-10m nunca logre sacarle mas alcance a pesar de tener un alambre de unos 10m arrollado en medio de la casa


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 9, 2011)

Que va, yo con ese transmití 150 metros y le hice un lineal para que se escuchase en todo mi pueblo. Es verdad, voy a subir los esquemas. ¿Que tipo de hilo de cobre usaste para hacer la bobina?. Yo no hice en torno a un rotulador, no usé tubo de ferrita, pues de esta manera, llenaba la banda de Onda Media de espúreas sin apenas alcance. Si estais ineresados os pongo un esquema del linaeal con 2 transistores BD135 y un BD243.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

A vi la imagen del transmisor, y al parecer es un poco mas experimentado que el que arme, seguramente tiene algun sistema acoplador de audio mejorado.
Cuelga el esquema del lineal, iria bastante bien hacer esa emisora en vez de hacer medio atado con el ramsey, para mi es complicado conseguir tanto componente pequeño y ese oscilador por lo menos las veces que lo he hecho han sido las veces que me ha andado. Seguramente la antena de mi transmisor era muy deficiente, además no tengo espacio para instalarla, tendria que hacer una con bobina de carga para usarla en bandas altas de AM.



> Yo no hice en torno a un rotulador, no usé tubo de ferrita, pues de esta manera, llenaba la banda de Onda Media de espúreas sin apenas alcance.



Es verdad, creo que ese fue mi error, la ferrite me absorbia la RF sin nada efectivo en la antena, jamás encontraba la verdadera frecuencia, porque la emision se replicaba varias veces en la AM, habian varias frecuencias imagen de la verdadera portadora. Gracias por ese dato! yo usaba un alambre bien delgado, 0.1mm creo, era bastante fino. usaste la misma cantidad de vueltas que en la del esquema? Acoplaste por secundario en la bobina al ampli? o desde el colector del transistor? Cuantos watts le sacaste (aprox) al ampli y cuantos km te rindio?

Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola mumish13.

El hilo lo saqué de desbobinar el primario de un transformador de 230 V - 12 que estaba mal, era muy fino. Dí el mismo número de vueltas que en el esquema de la página Web. A mayor grosor de hilo, menos tensión se le puede suministrar al circuito, pues el BD135 (y usé un PN2222N en TO-92) podrían destruirse, d ehecho, ya me cargué varios BD135.

De esta maner se escucha señal en 150 mts con propagación por onda de tierra, pues puse un hilo horizontal en la cochera de mi casa, alimentando el circuito con 12 V. Una cosa que hago es que puse una bombilla de 12 V en serie con la entrada + del circuito y con la bombilla puedo controlar el consumo y la potencia, porque este circuito no emite con la misma potencia en todas las frecuencias de OM, a mí me funconó mejor en los 1.400/1.500 kHz. En los 1.000/900 se volvía muy inestable.

A lo que preguntas del ampli,lo tengo en "desarrollo", le saqué en línea recta sus 2,5 Km. Sobre el audio, lo hice igual que en el circuito ingresandola señal a ravés de condensador de 4,7 microfaradios aunque puse en serie un condensador cerámico para atenuar las bajas frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrxx dijo:


> Propongo el *transmisor de AM de electronica2.000.com*, ese por lo menos me funcionó.
> 
> http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmom.htm
> 
> Saludos.



Andrxx, no entiendo por que motivo señalas este TX cómo de AM cuando en la página de Electrónica2000 dice clara y explícitamente *"Transmisor de Onda Media" *y, exactamente, eso es lo que es: un transmisor que funcionará en la banda de Onda Media 530~1700 Khz.
Pero, lo cierto es que ese TX no tiene Amplitud Modulada por ningún lado. Si se aplica AUDIO a la entrada correspodiente - en ese circuito - la modulación resultante será de FRECUENCIA o se FM.

Una cosa es la banda de frecuencias en la cual se transmite, otra, muy distinta, el tipo de modulación que se pretende utilizar.

En cualquier frecuencia se puede modular la portadora con cualquier tipo de señal: Audio, video, digital, de fase, de pulsos, etc., etc. y cualquier tipo de modulación.

Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Mira la descripción dentro del enlace:



> DESCRIPCIÓN: Para los amigoss estudiantes que les gusta experimentar con  las ondas de radio, *aquí está este transmisor de AM (Amplitud Modulada)  el cua tiene una potencia limitada*, pero que servirá para que se vayan  familiarizando con este tipo de circuitos. El circuito puede montarse en  una tira de terminales. es conveniente que se provea de un disipador de  calor al Q1.


Sobre lo que dice mumish13:



> Entonces esperaré el lineal... cuanta potencia crees que saque el  transmisor que posteaste? 1 watt, 2 watts? ojala que sea posible sacarle  mas distancia si le tengo una antena correcta.


Así a simple vista, creo que unos 4 W, te digo que he cubierto casi todo mi pueblo de 36.000 habitantes. Aunque lo importante es el terreno, mi ciudad es bastante montañosa por lo que si están en un sitio con mejor topografía cubirás más. De todas maneras, mañana por la mañana subiré el esquema y daré los consejos para su cosntrucci


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

gracias, ahi revisare mañana el link! ahora tengo un pequeño GRAN problema... el espacio, tendre que hacer casi la mayoria de la antena en forma embobinada


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 11, 2011)

Bueno aquí está el esquema:







Os explico como funciona, es un diseño en pruebas pero que funciona, lo que si os digo es que primero antes de todo tengais a punto el transmisor de OM de electrónica2.000.com porque si este no está debidamente alineado luego el amplificador no funcionará correctamente. La resistencia de 33 ohm debe der de tiza. Pues con el circuito alimentado a 22 V si la tocas te puedes hasta quemar. Todos los transistores en especial Q2 y Q3 deben de tener grandes disipadores de calor. Otras consideraciones a tener en cuenta:

Las bobinas son de 14 µH, las saqué de los filtros pi de una fuente conmutada de ordenador, no son críticas. 

Proceso: (Hacer caso a las instrucciones que os doy).

 - Este amplificador está pensado para usarlo con el transmisor de OM de electronica2000.com, no lo he probado con otros transmisores. Este amplificador puede funcionar hasta en protoboard (así lo hice yo en un principio). Sugiero que cuando tengais en marcha el transmisor de OM excitador activeis el amplificador. La entrada carece de condensador de acoplo ya que este está integrado dentro del mismo transmisor de OM que es de 100pF. Cuando el transmisor de OM de electronica2000 esté en marcha correctamente, colcando el ánodo de un LED en la salida de antena y tocando con el dedo el cátodo, debe de iluminarse débilmente. Esa es buena señal.

El amplificador es muy simple y sigue los mismos principios que el que hizo tecnicdeso con el BD243 y el BD249.

- Si no teneis una buena antena (yo usé tres tendederos en horizontal de unos 15 mts de longitud) os sugiero que alimenteis el amplficador con 12 V. Si teneis una buena antena (grandes dimensiones) podeis alimentar el lineal con 14 /17 V. Este circuito saca su máximo rendimiento con 22 V con los que cubrí todo mi pueblo en línea recta (unos 2 Km). Cuando esté el lineal a pleno rendimiento y en marcha debería iluminar una lámpara de 24 V entre salida y masa (es RF ya que la continua está desacoplada con el condensador C3 de 100 nF). De hecho, con poner en la salida el + de un LED (ánodo) y tocar con el dedo el cátodo del LED, este debe de iluminarse a tope. ¡Ojo! Tocar el cátodo con el dedo no conectarlo a masa, si hacemos esto el LED reventará.

- Sonido, yo ingresé el audio como figura en el circuito de la Web electrónica2000.com, a través del condensador electrolítico de 4,7 µF pero para enfatizar los agudos puse en serie un condensador de lenteja de 100 nF.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Ese ampli se puede quemar el transistor de salida? no hay problema con eso? se supone que ese transistor no es de rf y no deberia tener problemas por roe... La resistencia de tiza de la que tu hablas son de esas ceramicas ''wirewound''? unas que son unas cuadraditas blancas? Que inductancia usaste, la toroidal o una que tiene un alambre bien grueso y que viene en barrita de ferrite y viene recubierta con un plastico, de la que esta a la salida de voltaje? La R de 15ohm debe ser de cuantos watts?
Se ve bastante bien ese ampli, mejor explicado y mas sencillo que el que habian posteado, Gracias!


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 11, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Ese ampli se puede quemar el transistor de salida? no hay problema con eso? se supone que ese transistor no es de rf y no deberia tener problemas por roe... La resistencia de tiza de la que tu hablas son de esas ceramicas ''wirewound''? unas que son unas cuadraditas blancas? Que inductancia usaste, la toroidal o una que tiene un alambre bien grueso y que viene en barrita de ferrite y viene recubierta con un plastico, de la que esta a la salida de voltaje? La R de 15ohm debe ser de cuantos watts?
> Se ve bastante bien ese ampli, mejor explicado y mas sencillo que el que habian posteado, Gracias!



Hola. Te cuento.

1 - La resistencia de 33 ohm debe ser de tiza del mayor vataje posible. Son de esas blancas que tu dices wirewound.






A las que yo me refiero son como las de la izquierda, la de 33 ohmios debe de ser con la tercera que se ve en la foto empezando por la izquierda, si puedes conseguirlas de mayor potencia mejor porque se pone ardiendo. La de 15 ohm como la segunda por la derecha (1 W).

Una cosa que se me ha olvidado comentar es la potencia de la fuente de alimentación. De hecho, el emisor lo alimento con 12 V sacados de un alimentador que he construido aprovechando el transformador (daba 18 V en alterna) de un router viejo. La fuente que alimente el transmisor de OM de electronica2000 debe tener condensadores de 100 nF en paralelo con cada diodo del puente rectificador a fin de eliminar los ruidos provocados por los picos de recuperación de los diodos. Luego un 7812 y finalmente un filtro pi constituido por dos condensadores de 100 nF o 22 nF con una bobina de 220 uH. Esto evitará que entren radiaciones no adecuadas al emisor de electrónica2000, algo realmente importante.

El lineal lo alimento con una fuente de PC de 350 W, esto es importante, ya que usé una fuente de PC mucho más antigua (menos potencia) y el circuito no daba la misma potencia que con la fuente de 350. Luego subiré a Youtube un video para que veais el lineal en marcha.

Sobre lo que dices del transistor, por ese motivo he dicho que si la antena no es buena y estamos probando, que alimentemos el circuito con 12 V (con la antena que usé, los tendederos, a 22 V el BD243C no se calentaba apenas).

La inductancia que usé iba enrrollada en un tubo de ferrita, es muy fácil encontrarla. El transistor, si no se usa una buena antena se calentará bastante. Otra cosa, deben todos los transistores de tener grandes disipadores especialmente Q2 Y Q3 (BD243C).

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Entonces salvo una vieja fuente de PC, le saco la inductancia que esta a la salida de DC hay varias de esas y ademas saco los disipadores de calor que suelen andar muy bien, tienen un tamaño apropiado para el calor que producen los transistores TO220.
Aqui esas resistencias son faciles de conseguir, vere si consigo ahora la de 33ohm, pero como es algo escencial a la hora de reparar un ampli o una tele vieja, sera facil encontrar el repuesto, sobre todo en ese valor.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 11, 2011)

Lo que si te aconsejaría es que intentases poner a punto el transmisor de OM de electronica2000, porque este lineal está optimizado para este circuito. Haz lo que dice (sustitutir la ferrita por un rotulador).

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Entonces cuando tenga tiempo lo hare, lo del rotulador es mejor ya que con la ferrita no tenia nada de alcance, ademas hay que ''matar'' una radio am para hacerlo, en cambio con el rotulador me evito usarlo y además aliviana el cto y dices que anda mucho mejor.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 11, 2011)

Yo hice la prueba con una ferrita y no llegaba ni a un metro aparte de llenar toda la banda OM (530-1602 kHz) de modulación esparcida que no servía para nada. Usa un rotulador del mismo diámetro de la ferrita.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Me paso exactamente lo mismo, se multiplicaba la frecuencia en toda la AM y OC, sin nada de potencia en la antena...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 19, 2011)

Aaaaa, una pregunta andrxx, hay alguna manera de reemplazar la bobina de 14uH por alguna enrollada en un tubo de ferrite de radio AM? cuantas vueltas tendria que darle?

Por no tener al alcance algunos componentes puedo usar en todos los transistores del amplificador y oscilador los tip29 o tip31?

Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 20, 2011)

El TIP 29 o TIP31 sí puede servir como sustituto del BD243C, de los demás no, te aconsejo que uses BD135 o equivalente. Lo de la bobina, la puse a "ojo" haciendo pruebas y cambiando valores no varió ningún parámetro del circuito, vamos, que no debería de pasar nada "en teoría", de todas maneras, te aconsejo que uses bobinas de las que van en las fuentes conmutadas (a la salida en los filtros pi) o bien de las que son miniatura.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2011)

que tal este 
http://english.cxem.net/radiomic/bug29.php


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 12, 2011)

no me da mucha confianza ese tipo de oscilador... ademas el BEL187 es del año del /&%/&% y más!
prefiero algo mas sencillo como un transmisor a cristal y con toroides, se ven mas sencillos y si tuviera la (gran) oportunidad de hacer uno lo haria.

En todo caso gracias por apoyar!


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 25, 2011)

*Un transmisor no es nada si no tiene una BUENA ANTENA*.
En Ondas Medias y Largas, por multiples razones y largas de exponer aquí, la antena DEBE ser VERTICAL.
Como es imposible para un aficionado levantar una torre hay que hacer uso de recursos Electricos. Uno de ellos y muy simple es hacer la siguiente operacion: 75/Frecuencia (MHz). (75 divido por la frecuencia en que queremos transmitir, expresada en Megaherts). El resultado nos da el largo de la antena de un cuarto de longitud de onda, expresado en metros.

Ejemplo: Si queremos emitir en la frecuencia de 1MHz tenemos 75/1= 75 metros.
Tomamos un alambre de cobre del tipo esmaltado de 1mmm, o alambre de conección electrica, de 75 metros de longitud y lo ENRROLLAMOS alrrededor de un tubo de PVC de 4 pulgadas de díametro por unos tres, cuatro o cinco metros de largo, lo más parejo posible. ( El equivalente a una Bobina gigante) Mientras más largo el tubo mejor, pero el sistema se pone pesado y dificil de controlar. También puede ser tubo mas delgado, pero tambien hay que controlar el movimiento del PVC con los vientos. 
Una vez que está enrrollado el alambre y dispuesta de manera vertical, libre de objetos cercanos (como arboles, murallas, construcciones solidas, etc.) conectamos el centro del coaxial a la punta inferior de la Antena (la más cerca del suelo) y la malla la conectamos a una barra cooperweil  que está enterrada en  la base de la antena.

Los circuitos expuestos aquí en general no tienen etapa que sintonise el sistema con la antena. Por lo misma causa son extraordinariamente proclives a las realimentaciones y flujos de RF indeseados. Hay que *ADAPTAR o TRANSFORMAR *la impedancia de salida del transmisor a la impedancia que muestra la antena... Si conectamos el transmisor a un alambre de tres metros, este tiene una cierta impedancia. Si alargamos el alambre tiene otra impedancia y así sucesivamente... Un sistema que sintonise y represente una impedancia conocida es un gran avanse para intentar tener en claro cual antena funcionará mejor.

Es posible lograr con MOSFeT potencias conciderables y por una inversión exigua, pero sin circuito adaptador, o transformador en la etapa amplificadora final de RF todo se transforma en un caos dificil de controlar.

Hay algunos circuitos publicados aquí que son extraordinariamente Básicos y solo son motivo de aprendizaje y recreación, de los que no hay que esperar mucho, ni aun con amplificadores Lineales a la salida, porque el rendimiento de un lineal para AM nunca es mejor que el 25% de la potencia de entrada.  O sea, si mi amplificador lineal funciona con 12 volt y consume 1 amper tiene una potencia de entrada de 12 Watts. Pero el rendimiento como amplificador lineal en AM es solo de *3 WATTS !! *Sumemos las perdidas por desadaptación de impedancias con la antena, escaso o pobre rendimiento de la mísma y ya estamos por debajo de 1 watt...

Saludos, éxitos y gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 18, 2011)

Bueno... de tanto he conseguido un parcito de BD135. Talves los emplee en este lineal, que va de maravillas. Que cuentan ustedes?

Saludos!


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 6, 2011)

loboazulmx dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo registrado, pero tengo un tiempo que sigo éste foro, en especial ésta sección.
> No sé si sea correcto postear éste circuito, más como viene sin restricciones en la WEB, espero y no tener dificultad:
> 
> http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/downloads/manuals/AM1C.pdf
> ...




Hola:
Vi su post  transmisor de AM  me volvieron los mas lindos recuerdos a la mente mi primera experiencia en radio y quiero compartiros con ustedes


no se preocupen de la modulacion lo veremos despues ya les explico:

lo primero que tienen que preocuparse es de la portadora o frecuencia de transmision
lo ideal es construir un oscilador(pueden hacerlo programable si desean) y luego una etapa de dobladora de frecuencia (por ejemplo si van a transmitir en 1380Khz el oscilador estara sintonizado en la mitad es decir 690Khz) y bueno la siguente etapa dobladora nos entregara los 1380 Khz  ok?


luego comenzaamos a amplificar esta portadora con etapas amplificadoras hasta obtener al rededor de 5 watts y luego colocar una valvula( Un Tubo puede ser una 6146) que sera capaz de entregar al rededor de 35 watts ok?


ahora me preocupo del tema de la modulacion


nesesitaran hacer un transformador de modulacion o bien lo pueden conseguir en los viejos amplificadores de audio o de guitarra como  marshall o fender a tubos


bueno la etapa amplificadora de audio con tubos y todo la pueden aprovechar integramente
para modular el tubo 6146 que les dije y alli nos preocupamos de la antena


que son bastante largas ya que la formula es 300000/frecuencia en Khz para los 1380Khz nos da como 217 metros pero eso es una onda  podemos trabajar a un octavo es decir seria
27 metros y algo entonces pondremos dos varas de madera lo mas ato que se pueda y extendere en forma horizontal un alambre de instalacion electrica de 27 metros y algo

la impedancia y resonancia la determinaran los condensadores variables del circuito PI se salida


voy a obtener al final 35 a 40 watts modulados al 100% lo que en AM es super potente
pueden llegar en la noche facilmente desde Chile a Brasil y no es exageracion
este diseño es un transmisor de AM HIBRIDO  a transistores y Tubos

yo lo arme en 1982 y me duro hasta 1998 hasta que me cambie a FM y fue una super experiencia


Atte Raulin 
consultas dudas y mas detalles


----------



## Blauered (Abr 19, 2012)

Es relativo, depende mucho de la complejidad, este emisor de AM es sintonizado por tanque LC y no por sintetizador como los "verónica PLL", y pues es un emisor de AM básico, ya con emisores más complejos queda realmente a nivel con uno de FM profesional. Saludos!


----------



## marlene (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola, yo arme ese transmisor am, lo hice en circuito impreso pero no me funciona muy bien y creo que es por el inductor pero no se como cambiarlo o si el problema sea otro.

Si me pueden ayudar gracias.

perdon olvide poner la pagina del transmisor 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm


----------



## nparede (May 7, 2012)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> *Un transmisor no es nada si no tiene una BUENA ANTENA*.
> En Ondas Medias y Largas, por multiples razones y largas de exponer aquí, la antena DEBE ser VERTICAL.
> Como es imposible para un aficionado levantar una torre hay que hacer uso de recursos Electricos. Uno de ellos y muy simple es hacer la siguiente operacion: 75/Frecuencia (MHz). (75 divido por la frecuencia en que queremos transmitir, expresada en Megaherts). El resultado nos da el largo de la antena de un cuarto de longitud de onda, expresado en metros.
> 
> ...


 


Elektroloko,
buenos dias,

te hago una consulta, necesito hacer una antena para un transmisor de am,
actualmente utilizo una antena telescopica de vhf-uhv y no consigo mas que 2 metros de alcance, creo que con una mejor antena tendria que mejorar el alcance,

si construyo una antena como la que decis mejoraria el alcance ?, tenés idea en cuanto ?

haria una antena para 1,2 mhz promedio, o sea, 75/1,2=62,5
enrollaria 62 metros y medio sobre PVC de 4 pulgadas de diametro como decis,

podria utilizar solo medio metro de largo de PVC y superponer espiras ?, no dispongo de mucho espacio y tampoco es que lo necesite para mucha potencia,

me serviria luego para 800 khz y para 1.6 mhz ?, seguramente seria más óptimo para 1,2 mhz,
me interesa poder variar la frecuencia del transmisor en ese rango de frecuencia aproximado,

una pregunta más: la barra cooperweld va debajo de las espiras o del lado de adentro del PVC ?, en donde se vende ?


una antena de receptor am (esas de cable enrollado) me serviria para el transmisor ?, mejoraria significativamente con respecto a la antena telescópica de tv que tengo ?


gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno aquí está el esquema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola:
Le saludo desde Chile
Estuve colocando agudo interes en el tema de desarrolar un transmisor de AM facil de construir ,que sea estable y tenga un buen sonido y algo de potencia considerable, yo hace muchos años hice esta experiencia con un transmisor a tubos , pero veo que se ha avanzado mucho en desarrollar componentes mas faciles de montar , de menor tamaño,mas rendimiento, y economicos en consumo de energia y precios de los componentes.
viendo todo este material en el foro adapte lo que tengo mas algo que investigue y creo que funcionaria  muy bien Analice su oscilador el de electronica 200 aunque es un muy buen circuito es algo inestable por lo cual lo reemplace por un oscilador a cristal y driver que mas o menos de la misma exitacion que el de electronica 200 La frecuencia que se puede operar es de 1500 Kilociclos se usa un cristal de 3 Mhz y luego su salida es la mitad en frecuencia esta se amplifica un poco parra llegar a la potencia de un BD135 o TIP29 y Luego se acopla al lineal que Ud Posteo , Luego se acopla a otro lineal que usa 6 Transistores en paralelo TIP35 y alli  se conecta a la antena .
Ahora en cuanto a la modulacion esta se efectua modulando a la etapa de potencia final en colectores(o antigua modulacion de PLACA en los Tubos) e incorpora un simple limitador de picos para no causar ninguna perturbacion, ahora quen da la potencia para modulacion es un amplificador de audio de alta fidelidad de 8 o 4 Ohms

Lamentablemente hay componentes que no aparece su medida como algunos condensadores una resistencia, y las inductancias  AHI NESESITO LA AYUDA para  que den a conocer los calculos y valores que podrian tener y detalle de construccion como diametro del nucleo diametro del alambre  ,cantidad de vueltas si llevan ferrita o no

aqui posteo lo que resulto para que todos trabajemos y saquemos este proyecto adelante
Transmisor de am para 1500 Kilociclos radio comunitaria AM


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Cual sería el problema con modular en alguna etapa anterior?


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola raulin1966, para calcular y construir las inductancias te puede servir este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966 (Jun 4, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Cual sería el problema con modular en alguna etapa anterior?



Bueno tal vez a distancia se debilitaria mucho el audio y los peak de potencia serian menores por lo cual bajaria el rendimiento pero en potencias medias o bajas no seria problema, si te refieres al circuito de electronica 2000 al reemplazarlo por un oscilador a cristal habria que estudiar alguna modificacion para modular  en amplitud el oscilador( esta muy abajo  en potencia no me convence) o bien modular el Driver  es decir el lineal que se posteo como complemento al  oscilador  de electronica 2000, habria que modificarlo tambien para modularlo en amplitud


----------



## alfa34 (Jul 6, 2012)

Saludos solo quiero saber si este tx de am puede funcionar en 80m solo hay un dato que una de las terminales de entrada esta en serie con la toma de voltage es preciso tirarla a tierra no c de donde es el autor del circuito solo se que es un articulo de radio tecnica subo las imagenes gracias


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Puede funcionar, pero vas a tener que recalcular el salida de antena y el primer tranformador, no te conviene buscar uno mas simple, a simple me refiero probado en la frecuencia que queres, si buscas QRP 80 metros o en ingles vas a encontrar diseños minimalistas faciles de llevar, incluso algunos son TRX.
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2012)

Aquí esta el audio, como se puede observar el audio invade casi toda la banda de OM con espurias, lo que sale en el segundo 38 es una espuria que sale en 600 kHz, si te alejas 50 Mts ya solo queda la fundamental que está en 1.548 kHz, se oyen otras emisoras como RNE.

También en el audio pongo un cacho de escaneo en la banda de OL en la que sale otra espuria.

http://www.goear.com/listen/908524b/pruebas-audio-emisor-onda-media-anseco-anseco-electronics

El audio lo capturé con un radiocassette en la planta baja de mi casa grabando en una cinta. Luego la cinta la pasé al PC.

Saludos.

PD: El tx usado el es el Electonica2000.com conectado al amplificador lineal que puse posts atrás usando tres tendederos horizontales.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 19, 2013)

Tengo unos amigos (quizá esta info le venga bien a muchos) que tienen una AM en la parte alta de la banda (1500 y pico de KHz) y usan una "V invertida" colgada de la torre de 50 metros donde tienen la FM. Con 300 W tienen más de 200 Km de cobertura. Así se ahorran los problemas de la famosa "toma de tierra" que hacerla bien resulta al final lo más complicado. La fórmula para calcular el dipolo abierto es 142,5 /F .He medido la ROE y anda en 1.15:1 Si la "V" invertida es muy "cerrada" es decir si los extremos están muy cerca hay que aplicar un factor de corrección (142,5 / F) * (1/cos de la mitad del ángulo que forman los cables entre sí), donde F= frecuencia y Cos= coseno; por ejemplo para 30º el cos es 0,866 y 1/cos = 1,154, es decir que hay que multiplicar el largo del dipolo por 1,154 para que resuene en la frecuencia. De todos modos las puntas del dipolo conviene que estén por lo menos a 6 m  del suelo (ellos usan dos postes de alumbrado de esa altura)


----------



## cesman castillo (May 27, 2014)

Me gustaria saber como te va con lo del transmisor de AM y seguirte la huella del proyecto porque yo hice el AM1 pero no me funciona a la perfección y los elementos son de chatarra con lo de la bovina de osilación no ay problema sintonisa a las mil maravillas solo que la potencia es demaciada corta y es de 60 metros nada mas.
La vovina osiladora tiene 3.1 homio en una canilla de bovina de calibración de potencia de radio CB.

Posdata: La Carreta va lenta porque el buey ya esta viejo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2014)

Hola estimado amigo Don cesman castillo te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca :http://www.geocities.ws/raiu_harrison/mwa/tech/circuits/vec1290k.html o  http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/index1.htm ,o ese otro aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...-OpSzsASW74GoDQ&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1016&bih=599, seguramente hay un  bueno proyecto que busca para quitar tu enquietaciones.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola todos , afortunadamente yo logre conprar un Kit (desmantelado) Ramsey AM25 (sintetizado) pero haora lo gran problema es sacar un tienpo libre para armalo y testearlo , asin que lograr algo factible seguramente subo por aca con mucho gusto.
 Dudas adicionales , pregunten es un gusto platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola, construí el diseño de este transmisor y anda muy bien, ahora me gustaría probar con algunos modelos de amplificadores.
Alguien me podría dar referencia de cual puede ser más adecuado ?.

Dejo el link del archivo de donde saqué el diseño.
No requiere ajustes más que el de ver una tabla para ajustar la frecuencia

Link transmisor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2015)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, construí el diseño de este transmisor y anda muy bien, ahora me gustaría probar con algunos modelos de amplificadores.
> Alguien me podría dar referencia de cual puede ser más adecuado ?.
> 
> Dejo el link del archivo de donde saqué el diseño.
> ...



Hola a todos , caro Don jogyweb te dejo aca dos circuitos amplificadores que creo que pueda te servir .
Dejo tanbiem aca una dirección mui buena a consulta : http://www.interestingelectronics.c...tronics/glen_transmitter/glen_transmitter.htm
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena sorte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracias estimado Daniel Lopes, voy a realizar el circuito ahora y le comento los resultados durante la noche.


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 16, 2015)

Dejo solo un adelanto de lo que el tiempo me permitió avanzar. Espero que después de descansar unas horas pueda retomar y comentarles lo que pude lograr.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 21, 2015)

jogyweb dijo:


> Dejo solo un adelanto de lo que el tiempo me permitió avanzar. Espero que después de descansar unas horas pueda retomar y comentarles lo que pude lograr.



Ese amplificador lo armé yo... tuve problemas con los IRF610, se ve que eran piratas y no obtenia potencia de salida, sólo una senoide distorsionada en el osciloscopio. Las fases previas si funcionan perfectamente...


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 26, 2015)

Hola ... les muestro el antes y el después del amplificador que armé.
Alimentación : 19 V
Tensión en gate : 1V
Antena : 14 Metros más malla a tierra.
Duracíón en funcionamiento : unos 10 segundos después de los fuegos artificiales.

Se puede apreciar un fantástico cuete en la parte de alimentación y un recalentón en la pista del pin 2 del transistor que da con la alimentación.

Todo por poner al verre el transistor....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 26, 2015)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola ... les muestro el antes y el después del amplificador que armé.
> Alimentación : 19 V
> Tensión en gate : 1V
> Antena : 14 Metros más malla a tierra.
> ...



Hola a todos, seguramente los transistores MosFet haora  estan en corto (veer la pista de cubre fundida tal como un fusible ) !. 
Quizaz los transistores son truchos Chinos , lo mejor es enplear una fuente ayustable tanto en tensión cuanto en curriente para ensaiar ese modulo de potenzia  .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, seguramente los transistores MosFet haora  estan en corto (veer la pista de cubre fundida tal como un fusible ) !.
> Quizaz los transistores son truchos Chinos , lo mejor es enplear una fuente ayustable tanto en tensión cuanto en curriente para ensaiar ese modulo de potenzia  .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Mi Amigo,es este caso ,los transistores no se quemaron por problemas de calidad,fue debido a un error del colega, Verre,significa= (al revés) Es parte de un dialecto Argentino denominado lunfardo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 17, 2016)

Hola a todos. Ya sé que el tema es viejo, pero... no quiero violentar las normas del foro.
Armé el kit Ramsey (sin saber que lo era) buscando la manera de emitir en AM o en SW.
Lo hice sobre placa experimental, siguiendo el esquema.
Como tuve malas experiencias previas (Corsair, por ejemplo) armé aparte el oscilador.
Lo curioso es que no oscila con los juegos de valores que da en la tabla. Entonces, tras noches y noches de ensayo-error lo hice oscilar colocando un capacitor 102 y un 221. Probé los juegos que especifica el diseño, pero no hubo caso.
Lo que me gustó es que se me ha corrido a la banda de Onda Corta.
Transmite con una calidad bastante aceptable pero suele irse de frecuencia de a ratos. Pero me he sentido feliz porque es mi primera experiencia exitosa en cuestiones de rf, que me son más bien esquivas.
Me gustaría saber si los lineales posteados previamente serán útiles para el caso y si es posible colocarle un oscilador a cristal para -digamos- sintonizarlo de manera más estable.
He leído que el oscilador que tiene introduce armónicos, alguno conoce otra variante que se le pueda instalar? He probado con algunos generadores de senoidales pero seguramente me faltan conocer muchas cosas porque no he podido hacer modular la portadora.
Estoy seguro que hay circuitos mucho mejores, inclusive muchos hechos por gente del foro, pero ya que me salió funcionando algo me gustaría seguir aprendiendo con esto un poco más.
Gracias!
Circuito armado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 7129


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 18, 2016)

Aquí dejo algunas fotos del montaje.
El choque que utilicé en lugar de L1 es una torrecita de ferrita que tenía de un reciclaje.
Las otras dos bobinas son comerciales, la de 10 uH no la conseguí, puse una de 12 uH.
La antena es, momentaneamente, un alambre rígido tomado de un par telefónico de 30 cm de largo, son esos cables que se usan en exterior, de alambre grueso recubiertos en PVC negro.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 24, 2016)

Estuve tratando de mejorar la calidad de la transmisión. Supongo que colocando un oscilador a cristal mejoraría la estabilidad de la sintonía. Pero no sé qué pasa, cuando coloco el oscilador a cristal no engancha, por algún motivo la portadora se oye, pero no modula.
debido al calentamiento del tercer transistor se produce un desvío de la frecuencia, lo estoy probando con un disipador adecuado para ver si mejora. 
Lo que no sé es qué requerimientos debe cumplir un oscilador para funcionar acá, porque probé varios a cristal y no funcionaron.
Alguna idea?


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 27, 2016)

Buenas, te cuento, veo las patillas de los componentes muy largas, yo que tu las acortaba porque se comportan como inductancias y capacitancias parasitas. El circuito cuyas fotos has posteado es ¿el ramsey? ¿podrias pasarnos el esquema para poder analizarlo?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 27, 2016)

Hola Andrxx... Gracias por contestar. Mira, el circuito es el posteado por sfinge en #26.

Ver el archivo adjunto 7129

Buscando en internet encontré un archivo en donde se lo identifica como el Kit Ramsey.
Ahora que lo preguntas, me entra la duda...
Pero el circuito armado es ése del esquema.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2016)

¿Es es el ramsey? pues primera noticia porque en su dia intenté armar la parte osciladora de ese circuito y no me funcionó, dicen que si sustituyes los 2N3904 finales por dos 2N2219 aumentas potencia de salida (ese circuito da 100 mW solamente para cumplir con la part 15 de la FCC).

¿Tienes frecuencimetro? ¿Hasta donde llega tu transmisión? ¿No será un armónico lo que estás recibiendo?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 28, 2016)

Creo que sí es, en el documento de armado del kit no figura el esquemático.
El oscilador funciona y tiene bastante amplitud pero con los valores del esquema... en el documento del kit hay una tabla que establece los valores de los capacitores para seleccionar la frecuencia pero cuando sigo esas instrucciones no funciona. Debe ser lo que te pasó a ti.
No tengo frecuencímetro pero así como está lo sintonizo en la banda de SW, circa 5,5 - 6 KiloHertz.
Mi transmisión llega no muy lejos pero la antena, por ahora, es una varilla de 30 cm así que no puedo esperar gran cosa. Pero el problema que tiene es que patina mucho... se va desplazando de frecuencia, incluso con cooler y transistores con disipador.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2016)

Hazme caso, las patillas de los componentes del oscilador... lo mas cortas posible.

Mira, te cuento una experiencia, puede ser que el oscilador realmente no esté funcionando bien, si miras en el foro hara menos de un año publique un transmisor de OM de la revista nueva electronica, como no especificaban el diametro del hilo lo hice al fun tun, me llego a oscilar pero en 5 Mhz onda corta, le agregue condensadores en paralelo y lo logre bajar hasta la banda de OM, pero era super inestable, paso de 2 Mhz a 1 Mhz (om) en tan sólo minutos...

Al hacer la bobina correctamente y usar valores recomendados... empezó a funcionar bien y a ser estable en frecuencia...

Una cosa ¿con que alimentas el circuito? ¿Fuente, pilas?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 29, 2016)

Mira, lo alimento alternativamente con una batería de 12 Volt y con una fuente regulada bien filtrada cuando se me termina la carga. La fuente no introduce ruidos, tiene un filtro de línea y capacitores cerámicos en el puente rectificador.
Te cuento que ya acorté todas las patitas largas que había en el circuito, pero no noto grandes cambios en la estabilidad. Vos decís que puedo haber armado mal el oscilador, o que está mal diseñado? 
En cuanto al oscilador mismo, yo ya desconfiaba de él, y por eso traté de reemplazarlo por osciladores a cristal, pero nunca logré tener sonido en esas pruebas. Puede deberse a la amplitud de la oscilación, que en el caso de los osciladores de cristal que armé es bastante menor que la del propio oscilador del circuito? 
Éste que trae lleva una sola bobina, compré una bobina ya armada del valor comercial y lo armé con ella, ni siquiera tuve que hacerla.


----------



## Andrxx (May 1, 2016)

Te cuento, puede ser que lo que estés radiando sea un armónico ¿tienes frecuencimetro? ¿osciloscopio? A lo mejor la fundamental esta en 2 Mhz o por ahi y tu oyes la fundamental x 2, osease, 4 o x3, entiéndase, 6 Mhz.

O realmente es que ese circuito es así de inestable...

Te aconsejo que siempre lo alimentes con la fuente, porque la baterial, a la vez que se va gastando va variando su carga y tensión de salida, por lo que se produce un fenomeno que es que el circuito, al no estar controlado ni por cristal ni por PLL varia su frecuencia de emisión a la vez que varia la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (May 2, 2016)

Hola, Andrxx. En cuanto a la batería, es verdad que vuelve inestable al oscilador, pero cuando lo alimento con la fuente regulada sucede lo mismo. Una de las causas es la temperatura del transistor, por lo cual le acoplé un disipador y ventilador, pero sucede lo mismo, suele patinar.
Recorriendo el dial alguna vez he recepcionado armónicos, lo que sucede es que no sé cuál es la fundamental. Eso se solucionaría con un filtro pasabanda, no crees?
Tengo osciloscopio pero no frecuencímetro.
El problema es que no he logrado que un oscilador a cristal funcione con este circuito.


----------



## Andrxx (May 2, 2016)

Mira con el osciloscopio la señal que tienes a la salida y calcula la frecuencia, recuerda, FRECUENCIA es la inversa del periodo.

Los armonicos que percibas en un receptor pueden ser tambien por la saturacion del receptor al estar cerca del transmisor.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (May 2, 2016)

La fundamental serà, entonces, la más pequeña de todas esas frecuencias?


----------



## Andrxx (May 3, 2016)

Mas o menos, si, la primera de todas y la que midas en el osciloscopio.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (May 6, 2016)

De todos modos, esto de los armónicos se solucionaría -pienso- si pudiera acoplarle otro oscilador. Pero me parece que no funcionan por un problema de amplitud. Los osciladores que he armado (Colpitts, Butler) no alcanzan la amplitud que tiene este oscilador que trae el circuito. Me parece que algo de eso tiene que ver.


----------



## xuacho (Ago 13, 2016)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguno de Uds. ya armó el siguiente circuito transmisor y receptor de AM?. Lo voy a intentar pero me gustaria saber si alguien ya tuvo alna experiencia con ellos. Saludos.

Xuacho.



... como aún no puedo subir links, les mando otras imágenes de la lista de materiales de los circuitos anteriores . Gracias. Espero alguien pueda ayudarme .

Xuacho.


----------



## xuacho (Ago 23, 2016)

... pues armé el dicho transmisor y nada ... Si hay audio a la salida del Opamp pero no se oye nada en el AM ... supongo que el oscilador no sirve o tiene algún error ...


----------



## josco (Ago 23, 2016)

es lo malo de hacer circuitos a veces no sabemos si tienen algun error los diagramas. otra hay que tratar de tener instrumental para pruebas y saber si esta oscilando. por que no buscas en el foro alguno que ya este probado. saludos.


----------



## xuacho (Ago 23, 2016)

Gracias Josco por tu sugerencia. Voy a probar con algunos otros que he visto. Tendré cuidado de no armar alguno de FM disfrazado de AM. El circuito que subí marca las referencias: 1) Los Secretos de la comunicación a distancia (Rede), 2) Física 3ª edición Volumen II Paul Tipler (Reverté S.A.). 3) Tecnología Electrónica (Paraninfo) y 4) Comunicaciones Electrónicas, P.Gueulle 1991 (paraninfo). En alguno de estos libros debe estar el original. ¿alguien tiene alguno de estos libros que me pudiera compartir o vender?. Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2016)

xuacho dijo:


> ... pues armé el dicho transmisor y nada ... Si hay audio a la salida del Opamp pero no se oye nada en el AM ... supongo que el oscilador no sirve o tiene algún error ...


Hola a todos , hay un error en lo diagrama esquemactico del transmissor , quite "C3" y canbie el por un junper (corto)   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xuacho (Ago 23, 2016)

Hola Daniel L., ayer que hice las primeras pruebas sospechaba que ese C3 del transmisor no tenía objeto de existir, así que lo quité y puse un "jumper" en su lugar, pero ni así funcionó. ¿Tu tienes el diagrama original? ¿Lo podrías subir?. Saludos y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2016)

xuacho dijo:


> Hola Daniel L., ayer que hice las primeras pruebas sospechaba que ese C3 del transmisor no tenía objeto de existir, así que lo quité y puse un "jumper" en su lugar, pero ni así funcionó. ¿Tu tienes el diagrama original? ¿Lo podrías subir?. Saludos y muchisimas gracias.


Desafortunadamente no tengo ese plano en mi arquivos , pero te recomendo buscar algo en la Internet , seguramente hay centienas de proyectos sensillos de transmissores de AM , incluso por aca mismo (Foro) use lo buscador para lograr eso   
Otro meo serias contactar lo auctor dese proyecto en su correo personal : fernando.gomez@diesia.uhu.es y solicitar una ayuda a el.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xuacho (Ago 23, 2016)

muito obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2016)

xuacho dijo:


> muito obrigado.


?? Que tal ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-am-nueva-electronica-136934/ ?? , ese tiene buena pinta , me guta el !
!Suerte !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 24, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Que tal ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-am-nueva-electronica-136934/ ?? , ese tiene buena pinta , me guta el !
> !Suerte !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Ese lo monté y funciona... ya detallé como hacer las bobinas y todo, pero funciona SI o SI, de hecho, un profesor mio hara años lo usaba como práctica de laboratorio en clase.


----------

